# Your introduction into the Furdom.



## Kantorock (Aug 19, 2010)

So, what got you interested in the Furdom? For it me was it was my love for mythological creatures and the art of Dark Natasha.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 19, 2010)

inb4 because of porn.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 19, 2010)

I...<3 foxies?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

This should have been put in the Den. I have lost count on how many times this has been asked. XD I swear I will just write my answer to this type of question in wordpad so all I have to do is copy+paste.

Cartoons with anthropomorphic animals got me interested in anthro's. For some reason as a child I always preferred cartoons with anthropomorphic animals in them. Things just grew when I got the internet.


----------



## Enwon (Aug 19, 2010)

I read a shitty furry webcomic and liked it at first.  Then I started drawing furry art.  Then there were tacos...


----------



## Journey (Aug 19, 2010)

Lot of the cartoons in the 80's feachered anthro's so I pretty much have loved watching and drawing them since I was a kid. I also, when we finaly got internets at my house, discovered yerf back when yerf still exesited (It was one of the things that made me want to be a good artist. I had dreamed of being an artist on yerf and at the time you had to be good to even be concidered. Yerf dead now but while I won't say I'm the best artist I'm defently better then when I was a kid. It also go me more into the fandom. I just never really knew there was really such a big communatiy until I got to college and actully met a couple furries


----------



## Tally (Aug 19, 2010)

Fursuiting is fun.


----------



## Don (Aug 19, 2010)

Many of my favorite childhood movies featured anthropomorphic animals, so that's probably where I started liking them. I only learned about the fandom some four years ago, and most of that was lurking. I finally joined because the community looked pretty cool and these forums were too stupidly funny to pass up.


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2010)

Enwon said:


> I read a shitty furry webcomic and liked it at first.  Then I started drawing furry art.  Then there were tacos...


 Pretty sure there are more hot dogs than tacos in this fandom :3

Howd I get in? Eh. Not really sure. It started off with some mean spirited (but lulzy) jokes in World of Warcraft. Next thing you know, I'm poking around this website.


----------



## Cam (Aug 19, 2010)

Because of disney


----------



## Xenke (Aug 19, 2010)

things.

unspecific things.

secret evil unspeakable things.

Also, video games.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 19, 2010)

I like anthro animals. Had a furry friend, went to AFF, joined the fandom. the end


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh hey, _it's this thread again_.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*star wars theme starts playing*
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF_A long time ago in a house far far away,
UUUUUUUUUUUUUUWhile Cannon was only 15 he was linked to
CCCCCCCCCCCChttp://jayaxer.deviantart.com/ on 4chan, unfortunately
CCCCCCCCunbeknownst to him he would never be able to leave the fandom
KKKKKKeven if he wanted to and this is how his story in the furry fandom started.
_


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Always been a fond lover of cartoons and videogames of the old days. But my proper introduction to the fandom was through some batshit insane lesbian on a Sonic forum way back in 2005. I'm surprised her insanity didn't scare me off, I'm still a furfag even though I gave up on the Sonic bullshit ages ago.



CannonFodder said:


> _
> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffWhile Cannon was only 15 he was linked to
> fffffffffffffffffffff http://jayaxer.deviantart.com/ on 4chan
> _


Jay Axer? You should feel bad.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

I liked some Kemono arts


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2010)

I draw furries.


----------



## Pine (Aug 19, 2010)

When I was little I made a fanfiction that was a mock of Metroid and Starfox. I then added a character of my own that was an anthro fox. I then began making short stories about him, and found out about the fandom through ED (though the way they interpret us is 90% BS).


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have no idea I don't remember but I think it was simply because "I thought it would be cool".


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Jay Axer? You should feel bad.


 At least it wasn't porn.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 19, 2010)

A Sonic phase I had and Gaia led me to FA, which led me to the fandom.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I liked some Kemono arts


 What's the difference between kemono and furry again?


CannonFodder said:


> At least it wasn't porn.


 Jay Axer is pretty much softctore porn. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What's the difference between kemono and furry again?
> 
> Jay Axer is pretty much softctore porn. :V


 Kemono is pretty much the japanese word for anthro,
anthro is the character,
furry is the fan,
the word for furry(fan) in japanese pretty much translates to beastman fan.

We're talking about furries here, for furries shitting dicknipples is considered softporn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What's the difference between kemono and furry again?


 That it existed YEARS upon many YEARS before the furry fandom was conceived


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> That it existed YEARS upon many YEARS before the furry fandom was conceived


 I... don't see your point. Anthropomorphic animal art in general existed years upon years before furry fandom was conceived.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

I found furry porn by accident... Goggle ftw  I think I searched for gay wolves specifically... Can't be positive as it was ages ago... Oh wait yeah that's right because I got that pic by Adam Wan.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I... don't see your point. Anthropomorphic animal art in general existed years upon years before furry fandom was conceived.


 aye...but it wasnt labled being furry art or any part of the furry fandom.
so like that other topic, if the Furry fandom didnt exist, it wouldnt be a bother to me as I'll still have Kemono art.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I found furry porn by accident... Goggle ftw  I think I searched for gay wolves specifically... Can't be positive as it was ages ago... Oh wait yeah that's right because I got that pic by Adam Wan.


You searched for gay wolves and found furry porn by accident? wut?



Crysix Fousen said:


> aye...but it wasnt labled being furry art or any part of the furry fandom.
> so like that other topic, if the Furry fandom didnt exist, it wouldnt be a bother to me as I'll still have Kemono art.


 BUT EVEN WITHOUT FURRY FANDOM, TALKING CARTOON ANIMAL ARTWORK WOULD STILL EXIST. Ugh.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You searched for gay wolves and found furry porn by accident? wut?


 
Hey I didn't know back in the day... It's one of those personal exploration things ya know?


----------



## Geek (Aug 19, 2010)

I was searching for fur tits and I accidentally found this: http://furry.cc/ and got me hooked.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Hey I didn't know back in the day... It's one of those personal exploration things ya know?


 HOW COULD YOU KNOT KNOW? No one in their right mind would not search for "gay wolves" if they weren't indeed looking for two male wolves having wild buttsecks. Fenrari, you are zoophile.


----------



## Pliio8 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ratchet <3 I looked up fanart of him, and then found a Lombax fur, and decided to join the fandom 2 years later.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 19, 2010)

For me I knew about it slightly during the bulletin board days.  To much phone long distance then so I barely seen a lot.
Was still interested in it tho. 

Eventually Fur nation came along, used to be part of them from the first year they started.
Hopped around few other places. Most were just horrid.
Eventually wound up in this place.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> Ratchet <3 I looked up fanart of him, and then found a Lombax fur, and decided to join the fandom 2 years later.


 Two years later? Wow, you're kinda slow.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 19, 2010)

I needed something to vent on. 



Kellie Gator said:


> Two years later? Wow, you're kinda slow.



There is a man who says he "waited" ten years before he decided to join.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> There is a man who says he "waited" ten years before he decided to join.


 Tamias the Chipmunk?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Tamias the Chipmunk?


 
Lol. Yeah.

Edit: 
Oh, I see. You've been talking to Paxilrose on the main site. That makes sense.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Lol. Yeah.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh, I see. You've been talking to Paxilrose on the main site. That makes sense.


 I knew about Tamias long before that. I was a fan of his art but then I noticed he was pretty fucking annoying with his constant raving about Wolfee Darkfang, so I made a video about it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I knew about Tamias long before that. I was a fan of his art but then I noticed he was pretty fucking annoying with his constant raving about Wolfee Darkfang, so I made a video about it.


 
I remember you! Kinda...


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 19, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> There is a man who says he "waited" ten years before he decided to join.


 Definitely wasn't me, I just bellyflopped into the fandom, help someone get lassie I'm stuck in this fandom and I can't get out :V


----------



## Dushar (Aug 19, 2010)

For me, its was me and my Ex, we where into role playing games of all sorts and started doing free form role play, then out came the furries and scalies, never looked back.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

I was looking up pictures of kitsunes. Because I was a massive weaboo when I was 12. So I found this site called Kitsune no Yume, which was full of furry arts. I was like "oh cool" and kept browsing, when I noticed a "hidden" link on the site in the form of a small white fox graphic. I clicked it, and I get a page full of furry porn.

I pretty much got hooked on furry from there, but I didn't join FA for another 4-5 years.


----------



## Minuet (Aug 19, 2010)

My interest in the furdom is mostly thanks to _CATS_, _Redwall_, and my favorite cousin (whom I haven't seen in forever!) who does some anthro drawing.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> HOW COULD YOU KNOT KNOW? No one in their right mind would not search for "gay wolves" if they weren't indeed looking for two male wolves having wild buttsecks. Fenrari, you are zoophile.



There is nothing wrong with that 



Minuet said:


> My interest in the furdom is mostly thanks to _CATS_, _Redwall_, and my favorite cousin (whom I haven't seen in forever!) who does some anthro drawing.


 
I read  _Redwall_ as a kid too!  It might be why I love otters


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 19, 2010)

Amy Rose... >.>


----------



## Neonis (Aug 19, 2010)

The only reason that I really liked this was the people that I knew in High School. For all I know Peach-Tails is still around, but even on VCwhatever... the community of people I got to know during that time made me happy.

Sold a few pieces and got to have fun doing it because of the people I interacted with. 

What brought me back was just a pang of annoyance and self pity I guess. Knowing what you had and what you moved from.


----------



## Dushar (Aug 19, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Amy Rose... >.>


 


Amy Rose < Sally Acorn


yes i'm an old school sonic fan, and not the crappy one, as my choice shows =P

EDIT: for horrid typo


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 19, 2010)

Dushar said:


> Amy Rose < Sally Acorn
> 
> 
> yes i'm an old school sonic fan, and not the crappy one, as my choice shows =P
> ...


 
Eh? Amy rose was in Sonic CD and Sonic Underground... I could never get into Sally, it'd just be weird to want her over her nephew Tails... family jealousy is just so Jerry Springer XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

itswhatido20 said:


> Eh? Amy rose was in Sonic CD and Sonic Underground... I could never get into Sally, it'd just be weird to want her over her nephew Tails... family jealousy is just so Jerry Springer XD



Actually, I never saw her in Sonic underground. As far as I'm aware Sonic Underground featured Sonic, manic and Sonia. :/ And I first saw Amy Rose in Sonic X.


----------



## Willow (Aug 19, 2010)

No real reason, I discovered it because of the giant block of furry threads on Gaia and did a little research on it, and decided to join.
That was two years ago. 

I like drawing animals and stuff so yea. Nothing much to it.


----------



## Scouto2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Someone had a furry spraypaint image thingy in a Source game. I was like "That's awesome I'll join that furry thing on the interweb"

And when I was 12 I used to play Neopets and would go to the RP forum there and play in "Genetics Lab" RP's...so yeah.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually, I never saw her in Sonic underground. As far as I'm aware Sonic Underground featured Sonic, manic and Sonia. :/ And I first saw Amy Rose in Sonic X.


 
Well she was also known as "Rosy the Rascal" in Sonic Fighters but was introduced in 1993 on Sonic CD

Dunno if it was the Sat Am series, but I coulda sworn it was Underground she had like a 1 episode appearance...


----------



## Random User (Aug 19, 2010)

As a kid, I enjoyed games with anthros in them, eventually I looked for some fanart, but ended up with furry porn. Joined the fandom ever since.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Random User said:


> As a kind, I enfoyed games with anthros in them, eventually I looked for some fanart, but ended up with furry porn. Joined the fandom ever since.


 
Try that again, in English.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> inb4 because of porn.


 
I must heed the inb4...

I like wolves, and I like the though of being an anthropromophic wolf, so furry was for me.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

Molly said:


> Try that again, in English.


 
English is hard though  



BrennanTheWolfy said:


> I must heed the inb4...
> 
> I like wolves, and I like the though of being an anthropromophic wolf, so furry was for me.


 
That's how a lot of people got into the fandom  Well that or Disney indoctrinated us...


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> English is hard though
> 
> 
> 
> That's how a lot of people got into the fandom  Well that or Disney indoctrinated us...


 I never watched disney, too busy being addicted to Sonic The Hedgehog and T.M.N.T.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You searched for gay wolves and found furry porn by accident? wut?
> 
> 
> BUT EVEN WITHOUT FURRY FANDOM, TALKING CARTOON ANIMAL ARTWORK WOULD STILL EXIST. Ugh.


 but it would then be a Cartoon Fandom...and the Kemono art I'm talking about wasnt cartoons, but the old Asian art of em.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

searching stuff on internet one night i came across FA somehow and started reading and said hey that reminds me of me   and i was addicted to spyro and jak and daxter series for the longest time till my ps2 broke


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> but it would then be a Cartoon Fandom...and the Kemono art I'm talking about wasnt cartoons, but the old Asian art of em.


 
Well a lot of people got into the fandom after watching Lion King, Balto, or even Pocahontas... Or any other number of furryesque Disney movies.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well a lot of people got into the fandom after watching Lion King, Balto, or even Pocahontas... Or any other number of furryesque Disney movies.


 *nudge* fox and the hound


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Velystord said:


> *nudge* fox and the hound


 
 Why yes that, Lady and the Tramp and Little Mermaid all come to mind


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

ahh the good old movies i might need to blow the dust off my VCR at some point over the winter and it occurs to me a lot of disney movies probably ended up making a few fellow furs


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well a lot of people got into the fandom after watching Lion King, Balto, or even Pocahontas... Or any other number of furryesque Disney movies.


 and thats a nigg4 lie too >[
as a far more contributor was Hanna & Barbara


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and thats a nigg4 lie too >[
> as a far more contributor was Hanna & Barbara


 you just blew my mind up with memorys of those shows *hug*


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Velystord said:


> you just blew my mind up with memorys of those shows *hug*


 they were awesome...too bad they are BOTH DEAD, I think Barbara died first then Hanna


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I remember you! Kinda...


 Kinda? D:


Fenrari said:


> There is nothing wrong with that


Yes there is.


Crysix Fousen said:


> but it would then be a Cartoon Fandom...and the Kemono art I'm talking about wasnt cartoons, but the old Asian art of em.


 ...but art of anthropomorphic animal art have existed everywhere for thousands of years, not just Japan. I still fail to see why one form of anthropomorphic animal art is different simply because it comes from Japan. It's the same fucking thing as all other anthropomorphic animal art, srsly.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Kinda? D:
> 
> Yes there is.
> 
> ...but art of anthropomorphic animal art have existed everywhere for thousands of years, not just Japan. I still fail to see why one form of anthropomorphic animal art is different simply because it comes from Japan. It's the same fucking thing as all other anthropomorphic animal art, srsly.



but again back to that one topic if Furry fandom didnt exist, as there IS a fandom around Kemono art
Even this chat wouldnt exist if the Furry fandom didnt exist.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> but again back to that one topic if Furry fandom didnt exist, as there IS a fandom around Kemono art
> Even this chat wouldnt exist if the Furry fandom didnt exist.


 Then how in the hell are there two different fandoms around anthropomorphic animal art? There is literally no difference except for the fact that kemono originates from Japan, and as such I refuse to acknowledge kemono as anything more than Japanese furry art. Because that's what it is.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then how in the hell are there two different fandoms around anthropomorphic animal art? There is literally no difference except for the fact that kemono originates from Japan, and as such I refuse to acknowledge kemono as anything more than Japanese furry art. Because that's what it is.


 anthro =/= Furry in other words


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then how in the hell are there two different fandoms around anthropomorphic animal art? There is literally no difference except for the fact that kemono originates from Japan, and as such I refuse to acknowledge kemono as anything more than Japanese furry art. Because that's what it is.


 But then that means they view furry as nothing more than kemono except in america.

Also ^agree with crysix.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> anthro =/= Furry in other words


 Gee, I'm sorry for not using the right word. My point is that furry is a fandom of anthro animals. Kemono fandom or whatever you call it is a fandom of anthro animals (from JAPAN!!!1). They are in no way different, and as such you are not special. It'd be like saying trekkies in the US and trekkies in Japan would be two completely different fandoms.


CannonFodder said:


> But then that means they view furry as nothing more than kemono except in america.
> 
> Also ^agree with crysix.


Of course, because kemono is simply a Japanese fucking word, so it's stupid when people outside Japan uses it and pretend it's something completely different.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Gee, I'm sorry for not using the right word. My point is that furry is a fandom of anthro animals. Kemono fandom or whatever you call it is a fandom of anthro animals (from JAPAN!!!1). They are in no way different, and as such you are not special. It'd be like saying trekkies in the US and trekkies in Japan would be two completely different fandoms.
> 
> Of course, because kemono is simply a Japanese fucking word, so it's stupid when people outside Japan uses it and pretend it's something completely different.


They are different, using your example, those who like Sonic the hedgehog would fall under the furry tag as they like an anthro character.

Again just cause its anthro it doesnt mean its part of the furry fandom as another fandom centered around a CERTAIN type of art.

and to break your Trekkies

There are fandoms on different Star Trek series.


----------



## Dan. (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw some artwork on Deviant Art and thought that it was neat, so yeah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> There are fandoms on different Star Trek series.


 Yeah bring up kirk vs picard and trekkies will go ballistic.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Aug 20, 2010)

Pokemon and disney.


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah bring up kirk vs picard and trekkies will go ballistic.


 
lulz @ treks


----------



## Geek (Aug 20, 2010)

1992:

Tails from Sonic 2
Cleo from the Cadillac cats

Those two characters where my favorites when I was 9 years old. At the time I though Tails was a female character.

I didn't discovered the fandom yet... Until 2006, I joined an anime board and posted my affinity to Tails and i got commented "Haaaaaahaaaa your a furry" So without using google  I typed furry.com and there was nothing interesting to see other then just a white page of text. So I randomly typed furry.cc and hoooooo lala...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 20, 2010)

Ratchet.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 20, 2010)

Nothing has put me into interest into the furry fandom, but I gained friends who were furries, and I looked up on it.

I think it's crap and rapisty, but I am still in here.


----------



## Tao (Aug 20, 2010)

Porn.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 20, 2010)

To begin with I loved anime and hentai and catgirls, what started I believe for me at least was that I really liked Aisha Clan Clan from Outlaw Star and just any type of animal female the anime fandom had. And then Star Fox Adventures came around =^^= I'm sure allllll of you know what started me from then on. I went looking for pictures of Krystal out on the net and low and behold I run across some of Jeremy Bernals pics and then Dr Comet and then soon the entire furry fandom. And I LOVED IT!!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 20, 2010)

I was a troll.
Look where that got me.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 20, 2010)

Velystord said:


> *nudge* fox and the hound


 I saw this coming halfway across the Earth.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 20, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I saw this coming halfway across the Earth.


 
101 Dalmatians?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

Tao said:


> Porn.


 We already knew this.


itswhatido20 said:


> lulz @ treks


 What's ironic is that some furries claim every furry is gay/bi, but the trekkies and dr who fans are far gayer than furries.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I was a troll.




Yeeeeeah... I was one to, then I tripped and feel into all of this, also, the porn


----------



## Atrak (Aug 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's ironic is that some furries claim every furry is gay/bi, but the trekkies and dr who fans are far gayer than furries.



I saw a pic of a stand-off between trekkies and Star Wars fans. One trekkie had a sign that said "God hates Jedi" in lieu of "God hates fags." I thought that that was a bit ironic, considering the fact that God isn't really a part of either universe, unless you count Q, in which case that would be a compliment.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I was a troll.
> Look where that got me.


 
Furries can become trolls, but trolls can't become furries.


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

My calling to run off into a forest and dance cross-legged whilst playing the pan pipes.
I jest.

But no, I came into the fandom via IMVU.. o.o I saw skins for furries and whatnot, and then.. I dunno, I was pulled into furry rooms by friends, and then it stuck. 
Also, my love of magical creatures and whatnot helped. As did Final Fantasy. <3


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's ironic is that some furries claim every furry is gay/bi, but the trekkies and dr who fans are far gayer than furries.


 
Yep. I can only defend the fact I like L.Nemoy, W.Shatner, and P.Stewart mainly as voice actors. Same goes for Adam West XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 20, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> To begin with I loved anime and hentai and catgirls, what started I believe for me at least was that I really liked Aisha Clan Clan from Outlaw Star and just any type of animal female the anime fandom had. And then Star Fox Adventures came around =^^= I'm sure allllll of you know what started me from then on. I went looking for pictures of Krystal out on the net and low and behold I run across some of Jeremy Bernals pics and then Dr Comet and then soon the entire furry fandom. And I LOVED IT!!


 sooooo
TL;DR: Porn


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 20, 2010)

Atrak said:


> I saw a pic of a stand-off between trekkies and Star Wars fans. One trekkie had a sign that said "God hates Jedi" in lieu of "God hates fags." I thought that that was a bit ironic, considering the fact that God isn't really a part of either universe, unless you count Q, in which case that would be a compliment.


 Am I the only one who likes Q?


----------



## itswhatido20 (Aug 20, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one who likes Q?


  Possibly...

Oddly enough on a walk today I saw a star trek book laying in the alley under the scorching sunlight and the first thing that came to mind was "Where is your god now!!!" XD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Kinda? D:


 
That's a good thing. The hardcore, dumbfuck followers made a lasting impression on me, so that makes you a non-dumbfuck. :] Congratulations.
But I remember the avatar.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd attribute it to cartoons and video games... I used to draw a LOT of Ninja Turtles and Sonic pictures as a kid but that wasn't really my introduction to the fandom. 

It came many years later, I was really interested in searching for pictures of anthro lizard characters as inspiration to help me a character that I was working on myself for a college project. 
I've always had an affinity for anthro characters (possibly due to cartoons and video games as a child) so when I found out a fandom for this stuff I became really interested, I love the porn and I love the non-porn. 

It did take me ages for me to sign up for an account with Furaffinity but it has to be my fav internet account that I have.


----------



## Kitsune_Nyx (Aug 21, 2010)

Renamon - finding Renamon FanArt of Karabiner - drawing a lot of Renamon and found out that there is a own fandom for those anthromorphic animals ... =3  
So I found my way to this fandom by drawing (and loving Renamon)


----------



## dresil (Aug 21, 2010)

A combination of an affinity for dragons and stubling onto Kaa's old website.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

At first, I was interested in AngeltheCatgirl's art (from deviantart). I came across an uncyclopedia article about a term I was unaware of; furries. I shouldn't have listened to it, but I insisted on reading. It gave me the wrong idea.

I know this is insanely cliche... But the pornography turned me into a furry. Luckily, however, I'm not into the porn anymore.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one who likes Q?



I understand his pain, but I don't really like or dislike him.


----------



## Runa (Aug 23, 2010)

I had a therian friend come out of the furry closet to me, so I had to act reeeeeal nice about it (I'm a very nice guy, very positive).  I thought he was a loony, but insisted he show me more.  he sent me to Yiffchat....

Though my initial feelings on furry was "oh my god, they're all pervs...I'm home!"...my opinion has been elaborated and is much more mature now.  Sure, the pervs are there (they are everywhere in every fandom), but it's not bad. If you've ever been to a con you know this.


----------



## Ames (Aug 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> inb4 because of porn.


 


Kantorock said:


> For it me was it was my *love* for mythological creatures


 
One post too late, Meadow.

One post too late.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> dr who fans are far gayer than furries.


 
I liked Dr. Who before it was cool... :c
Tom Baker ftw.



CannonFodder said:


> Am I the only one who likes Q?



Q's awesome. So no.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

it really started kicking in like last year, thanks to IMVU, but my furry routes go waaaay back to my childhood,to a time before i knew furries even existed. when i was a kid my favorite movie was All Dogs Go To Heaven. i spent a HUGE portion of my childhood pretending to be charlie. Charlie was basically my hero, he had everything a kid could like. he was a good example of loyalty and life changes, and most of all he was a DOGGIE! i have always had a strange connection with dogs, they get along very well with me, and have for as long as i can remember. because of this i always loved movies starring any kind of dog (and still do). Balto, Homeward Bound, Old Yeller, Benji, Lady and the Tramp, Shiloh, Milo and Otis, you name it and i probably watched it. Disney's Robin Hood was my first exposure to "anthro" characters, and to this day i still love that movie. So put simply, it would be strange if i DIDN'T turn out to be a furry from my childhood.


----------



## Southpaw (Aug 23, 2010)

Half life: Full life consequences!

The song be Renard lured me here, and thats how i found it. Then, like a year later, I worked up the courage to join.

What a great choice that was. >_>


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 24, 2010)

<_< >_> I actually stumbled across TerdBurglars flash "Beach Linda," and I thought it was hot. So I did a little googling and found out there was an entire fandom behind it. And then I learned of the cleaner aspects of it, and it died down a little bit. Then I stumbled across a (clean) picture of Krystal and my furriness flared up to a point where it wasn't gonna die again. 

tl;dr: accidentally found porn, got hooked.


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 24, 2010)

Encyclopedia Dramatica for teh lulz.


----------



## Gillie (Aug 24, 2010)

I actually came across the fandom by accidentally finding porn too. I googled for images of Shetland, and saw this weird drawn picture of what looked like a guy with a stag head and another of a woman with a pony head performing a certain act. The picture was hosted on VCL and I was so intrigued by it and the site, as I had already drawn anthropomorphic characters myself, that I had to have a look around.
Browsing around I found links to comics and other furry sites and I was happy to know that there was a community that shared my liking of anthro animals, even if some of the community like them a bit TOO much..
My knowledge of the fandom grew over time, and I've recently chosen the Border Collie as my fursona.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 24, 2010)

There was a furry thread on another forum im on.
Then I found here. o.o


----------



## coward67 (Aug 25, 2010)

For me, I was looking around for pics of werewolves because they are hot and I saw a porn Pic, and this really got me going.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 25, 2010)

Basically, when I was 8 I began drawing humans mixed with animals. When I began going online, I learned all about the furries so I said, "Hey, I like this. This is me."


----------



## GooeyChickenman (Aug 26, 2010)

I first found it from Second Life. I went up to some guy and said why are you a wolf fox thing. He said it was a furry so I googled it and there you go.


----------



## scrazza (Aug 26, 2010)

Love of cartoons coupled with Hate of the norm and Wanting to learn some


----------



## CinnamonApples (Aug 29, 2010)

I was talking to somebody on another forum about our liking of the Redwall novels and I was directed to FA.
I also remember seeing a furry thing on Wired For Sex around that time and that piqued my interest.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 29, 2010)

For me, I was playing Neopets and found out that furry art existed through that.  (I joined a guild where people were posting their art in threads.)  After that, I was inspired to draw it as well, and I loved the anthpormism art more-so than I liked the look of actual humans.   I found the animal features, the fur, and so many aspects of it to be an absolutely beautiful accommodation to the normal human form.


----------



## Aruvia (Aug 29, 2010)

doing mascot jobs. easy as that.


----------



## Point_Blank (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw a debate on the Stickpage forums about incest, and somehow someone managed to link Better Days, which I read the fuck out of. Life goes on.
Month later: HOLY FUCK, THERE'S A FANDOM DEDICATED TO THIS KIND OF ART.


----------



## Tanyip (Aug 31, 2010)

I entirely blame Sonic the Hedgehog for getting me into furry stuff.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> sooooo
> TL;DR: Porn


 
I keep seeing that, what does TL;DR mean?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I keep seeing that, what does TL;DR mean?



It means "To long, Didn't read".

I believe I have posted here already, but what the hell. I have always loved cartoons with anthropomorphic animals in them, though, it wasn't the cartoons, or the video games that actually got me wanting to find out more. A friend of mine used to download anime torrents and when he used to show me the content there would be some naked anthro animals in there also, which made me quite curious, he also showed me Furcadia, well after finding naked anthro's and furcadia naturally I wanted to find out what else there was online. I found out about the fandom while playing furcadia. And five years later, here I am.


----------



## Ariadnedalua (Sep 1, 2010)

because I always liked animals, and since i has a child i wanted to be one. so when i became older i don't lost it wish, i continue with the felling that i must be an animal or something else...
and a some time ago, i know my wolf, im a community about wolves. he show me the anthro characters, the furries, and i got interested.
and so together with my wolf we created our fursonas, and now i'm here =3


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 1, 2010)

Some of us haz tacos.


----------



## Murrah of Alien-Eyes (Sep 1, 2010)

Conker said:


> Pretty sure there are more hot dogs than tacos in this fandom :3



Oops, my first reply probably didn't make any sense.  Derp.  Anyway, I repeat, "I haz tacos".  

Anyway, to the topic: Furry was a natural extension of my already rather Furry art.  I grew up in a backwater, so the Furry Fandom had only been heard of there, but no one admitted to being _part_ of it- this was in the early nineties.

Read "Omaha the Cat-Dancer" in the 80's- loved that.  Hadn't heard of Furry, yet.

Cartoons growing up- who_ didn't_ like those?

Back To The Future:
Then, in 2007, a buddy saw some of my more, erm erotic art, and knowing my love of dragons (_quiet_, you!), all but screamed: "Yer a _Furry_!"  Remembering hearing about this odd group, I did some digging around online and found FA and other Furry-related insanity.  Looking it over, I thought: "yup." and joined up.

Now I make fursuits, partials and other silly fun.  

Thanks, Sasquatch!  I can blame _you_ for how I found my husband, and my budding career, both!   Heh.  >^____^<


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 3, 2010)

Loveless got me started, and the whole catboy thing, I made friends with a furry recently, and was talking to them about it, and I kind of had a think and decided that it was for me. I'd known about it for ages, but never known anyone to explore it with, but now I do, and so here I am! End!


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

Renard Queentson's music pretty much started it all.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 5, 2010)

Was browsing the inernet for something (I can`t even remember what now) when I stumbled across Inuki`s VCL account. I instantly fell in love with Gen and Yun.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 5, 2010)

The fursuits and cosplay.


----------



## Spectral0 (Sep 6, 2010)

Accidentally stumbled upon a furry porn pic. Instantly got freaked out and closed it. I was back the next day


----------



## Laser Jesus (Sep 8, 2010)

A "friend" of mine linked me to a /b/ thread one glorious friday when I didn't even know about 4chan, and instead of the "What the flying fuck?" reaction he probably wanted I started investigating what this "furry" thing that everyone was raging over between the porn and sage actually was.

Seriously, just googling "furry" and spending 10 minutes reading stuff you find opens your eyes to the more worksafe parts of the fandom, which truly made me more intruiged than disgusted.



I do however look at myself as some sort of "furry light" though, but that's probably just the loud people in the fandom stereotyping everyone as they go who makes me think. I enjoy furry art (no matter the "rating" n.n) , but I do not fursuit/think I'm an animal etc.


----------



## Fraxture (Sep 10, 2010)

Started out as a cool costume idea for Halloween.
When I learned I could make a fursuit with my cuurent skillset thanx to all the great info on the web.
I had to have one. What better outfit than a complete one than just a mask and hands.

I love costumes, and this would be the ultimate one to build.


----------



## Suezotiger (Sep 10, 2010)

I've liked anthro animals for a long time but until recently, I thought all furries wore fursuits all the time and constantly yiffed each other in them. Blame CSI.



Laser Jesus said:


> I enjoy furry art (no matter the "rating" n.n) , but I do not fursuit/think I'm an animal etc.



This is pretty much how I am, too. Although, if I had the chance, I'd probably become an anthro but it's completely illogical to think I'm an animal.


----------



## AKShrake (Sep 12, 2010)

Walt Disney, Don Bluth, and some rather interesting sites around age 16


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 12, 2010)

i got into it by playing mw2 some guy had his clan tag as yiff, and i googled it wich led me to Jay Naylors websiteand i read his Better Days comic and now im here


----------



## Yur Fur (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, it was the porn that reeled me in. _Cross Platform_ is a very powerful piece of work.
Then I learned more about the fandom and found myself very comfortable among Furries, and discovered my true self!
inb4 otherkin


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

idk fur me, it was just something that always seemed right. but i say it started like this:

1) i though animals were the coolest and ecspecially when i was a pup, i acted like one
2) i did some research, and discovered yiff and then the community. in that order.
3) here i am

but yeah u know im a furry, always have been, always will be. =D


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 14, 2010)

I saw some furry art on DeviantArt and I liked it, and the artist had a link to this site on their profile.


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 17, 2010)

TBH it was yiff at first, but then somehow i came to this site and saw this fandom, And i totally looove it <3!
and now i have started to paint some furrys...


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 17, 2010)

I just outright looked for cartoon animal art (and porn) the first time I ever got a computer and internet, than later on realized an artist for this kind art was apart of a larger Australian furry hub of art sites and furry comics, for a while I thought furry was an exclusively Australian thing and wanted to go to Australia really badly.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 21, 2010)

All those classic Warner Brothers and Hanna-Barbera cartoons I watched as a little kid...and my stint as a corporate mascot.


----------



## Lyonz (Sep 22, 2010)

I know whys i did cause i randomly found porns and was like hmmmm i should investigate and then i just started, the reason i join sites was cause i liked the art there or the forums where good and the fact i used to watch disney films to where the animal characters talked.


----------



## Seas (Sep 22, 2010)

I was always interested in fantasy/scifi art and stories, anthros fit well into these concepts and I kinda like the community too (yep, I just said that).
The actual introduction was through browsing and meeting people on DeviantArt.


----------



## LeD (Sep 22, 2010)

As clearly and fast as possible:
I always liked ant..any.. human-like animals, and some non-human(like lion king). After some time I've found some yiff images and get interested about people that make them(i mean rather people that make non-pornography versions) cuz the place i've found those pics was very big source with lots of images. That make me feeling there could be some forum or something like that. I've found out it's furry, then I saw into my steam friend list and noticed "omfg, 1/3 of my friends are furries". After that I decided to learn some drawing. My drawings were bad and i got shy. I'd got feeling that if people knew about this they'll make freak from me that wants to fu*k animals(Damn Poland). But one guy showed me there's nothing to worry about.

Oh, sorry. That's story "how i came here".


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Suezotiger said:


> I've liked anthro animals for a long time but until recently, I thought all furries wore fursuits all the time and constantly yiffed each other in them. Blame CSI.


 
I was the same way.  However, now I'm actually in the process of making a fursuit. ^^


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2010)

It wasn't because of Sonic (fucking sonic porn ruining my childhood!!!)
It wasn't because of Disney (fucking disney porn ruining my childhood!!!)
It wasn't because of Redwall (fucking redwall po.... er... nevermind)
It had nothing to do with being attracted to animals as a kid or cartoon animals or any other nasty shit.

I was a weaboo fan of neko girls and kemonnomimi. kemono is japanese anthromorph art, kemonomimi (animal ears) is anime girls with animal ears/tails. 

I would look at art of this, and find clean anime-ish furry art that was not labeled as furry, and I just assumed it was more kemonomimi art.

I then created a character based on a picture I found of a very cute anime kemono feline. And I ran around with it in chat and RP.

I mentioned my kemono feline character to a coworker friend of mine, and he said "You're a furry." I'm a what? So he dragged me to a local fur meet, and I found a group of about 20 mostly male, mostly gay furry geeks doing stuff like gaming, watching anime, and getting drunk. So I joined their group.

The interest in furry art and porn came later when I started looking up furry art.

No furry porn was involved, no rape of my childhood, no being attracted to sonic and other cartoon characters, no wanting to have sex with Disney characters. I'm one of the few "normal" people around here, depending on your definition of "normal".


----------



## Cahawba (Sep 22, 2010)

I think everyone who's saying it wasn't porn is either female or lying.

Porn of course.  If it wasn't for porn, what would the fandom be?


----------



## Rufus1990 (Sep 23, 2010)

Anthro was the first intro to me for furry and the more i explored it the more I loved it. hehe not much els to say but bring on the furry


----------



## luvtails (Sep 24, 2010)

admittedly it was because i found some of hors3's furry porn and it had a link to fa on it, but i guess i became a furry because of disney and i like animals XD


----------



## reaux (Sep 26, 2010)

i read an article on ljdrama.org, encyclopedia dramatica's predecessor, about rose quoll having some drama over some LJ icons she was trying to sell on furbid or...something.  rose and i became lj friends, i got interested in the artwork and the people, etc etc.  started drawing, made some friends in the fandom, decided it was pretty cool.


----------



## nereza (Sep 26, 2010)

i was intrested in it long befor i knew what IT was... (found antho art i did when i was 5 .....)
im a cosplayer and i bin going to conventions for 6 years now if not more... they're were usually a few furs who attend the cons even though they arnt fur related , and usually a few fur haters too ... i really disagreed with there point of view on the furrie community .. i mean in the end its not even that difrent from cosplaying you dress up in a costume to have fun with other people with the same interest 
and i love animals and antho art  to begin with 
and i loved every moment of being in the furrie fandom my life wold not be the same without it ...


----------



## Cytric Acid (Sep 26, 2010)

I used to like sonic art, that was probably what got me into animal art in the first place. However, i was always fascinated by animals and the things they could do that humans can not. I think this idea spawned the anthropomorphic fandom, the combination of the many abilities of animals and the intelligence of humans. 
in terms of an artist, i always felt animals were awesome and with all the different species they could be customized more than just a regular human (who confuses a rat with a bird?)  and it introduced a lot of different structures of animals and living lifeforms as a whole. I guess as a kid I wanted to be a dragon, or at least be able to transform into one. Flight and awesome design are two of my favorite things, and dragons incorporated that.
for finding the furry fandom, i was always on the internet for as long as i can remember. i was first introduced to the ideas of a fursona at an oekaki i frequented at. I didn't think anything of it being furry and all, just a character you use to represent yourself. being on dA and experiencing trolls desensitized me to the hatred of furries; i have a furry friend and he always used to call me a furry in denial. It made me pissed, since i didn't want to be associated with zoofags. However, i secretly envied the furry fandom, at least the clean side. I wanted to draw anthros but i didn't want to be associated with the fetishists, so i was torn between joining fA for a while. Then i just said fuck it, and joined anyways.
I'm still not really a furry. but i don't care what you call me, i just want to be judged on my personality, not my interests.


----------



## Nickinburg (Sep 27, 2010)

_I'd have to say it was the various artists like Tailsrulz and Jay Naylor that reeled me in. Ended up coming across one of Tailsrulz pics on the Deviantart front page and thought it was an incredibly interesting style. A little research and googling uncovered the rest ^^ I guess I could always throw Krystal in as one of the earlier things that brought me in. There was just something I found appealing about her. (Me and just about the other half of the furry fandom...) I tried out some anthro style artwork, and got hooked on it and I've been drawing it ever since._


----------



## vdanhalenv (Sep 28, 2010)

Fred Perry's Gold Digger, compared to some peoples first glimpse of furry stuff I say I did pretty well.


----------



## Ziggywolf (Sep 28, 2010)

The cadburry bunny, I remember I would stay glued to the telly whenever that comercial was on.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QLIALgETSM


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 28, 2010)

I started playing Furcadia YEARS before I even knew the real meaning of the term 'furry'
Then I found a local furry IRC chat, and it just went downhill from there XD That's when I was 15.

Although my first encounter with furfaggotry was probably when my tragically-curious younger self [10 maybe 9?]  came across Anthro Pokemon Porn.
I didn't even really comprehend what I was looking at - just knew it was suppose to be a few Eevee's that were doing something terribly wrong o_o;;
Seeing that shit as a kid is probably the reason I am completely desensitize.


----------



## arrowinmygut (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the boring answer of being attracted to anthropomorphic Disney characters as a child, specifically Robin Hood. I never thought about having sex with them or anything, just drawn to them. :3

The Internet came along and I discovered furry art. I dug that for a few years and recently got really interested in fursuiting. 

Now I am here!


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 1, 2010)

I remember a dream I had with anthros in it when I was 3. =/


----------



## Nyedyr (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to watch all sorts of cartoons with anthro animals. About 3 years ago, I started roleplaying in a fantasy/zombie world on some forums. One of the races were anthro animals (the creator doesn't even know what furries are, oddly). I played all sorts of characters for the last few years (furry and not). Four months ago I was on youtube and somehow saw a video of a guy in a fursuit. Watches some related videos and discovered there was an actual fandom. Joined soon after.


----------



## Sya (Oct 3, 2010)

I pretty much was into it my whole life and never knew what it was. All I knew was that I would have much rather been a walking talking animal than a human any day. Needless to say, movies like The Lion King, Beauty and the Beast, and the animated Robin Hood were my favorite films. And they still are to this day. My sophomore year in high school was when I was introduced to the fandom as a whole. And the first thing that I dived head first into was yiff. I have been lost in it ever since.


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 5, 2010)

I dunno actually, as a kid I used to watch that Finnish cartoon show "The Moomins" and, I dunno I liked them a lot. And still do like them. But I came here cause of Disney (yay, another cliche -.-)


----------



## Clockwise (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been drawing monsters since I knew how to draw (which started out in kindergarten). As I progressed in age, I watched television shows and cartoons like Sesame Street, Pocket Dragons, Bonkers, Digimon, Animorphs, and Beetle Borgs etc. And I drew pictures of creatures and characters of the lot.
One of my good friends introduced me to the online aspect of the fandom just this summer. And by online aspect, I mean that there were actually websites (like this) that's main focus was the anthropomorphic world.

So TL;DR: I have always been in it, only recently did I realize the internet had places like this relevent to such a thing.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Oct 5, 2010)

I heard it from Urinating Tree's Shaq fu review, realized that Anthro Women are hot, heard more about the fandom, then I learned the fact Starfox was a furry game, then officially joined the fandom in late 2009.

Despite having my old gmail account hacked and being banned and flammed by 90% of the Skulltag servers because of me being a furry, I love this fandom because let me explore myself....


----------



## Sanity (Oct 5, 2010)

Well, what got me into interest in anthros?  Disney, cartoons, that kind of thing.

What got me into the fandom itself?  A while back, I had this thing about taking on-line quizzes.  One of them was "What internet sub-culture group do you belong to?" And my answer was "Oh, no!  You're a furry!  Get out before you burn in Hell forever!!!!! D:" and I was like, "Bitch, what's a furry, who said I believe in Hell, and who are you to judge an entire group of people?"  I was, like, 12 or something... D:

My point being was that that "warning" is what drew me into the fandom.  lulz xD.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 6, 2010)

I've found some very neat furry pics and since then, I am in LOVE with furries and everything with them


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

Old cartoons with anthros in them. Of course.
Drew anthro dragons with my dad a lot when I was a kid, too.

As for actual introduction into the fandom itself, that happened shortly after I joined Wolfhome at a friend's request... Not everyone there is a furry, but there is a _lot_ of art going on there. Wound up starting to draw, searched around for furries elsewhere, the rest is history.


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 7, 2010)

Haha...what got my interested....I'm a big fan of Nature:wolves, foxes, bears, rabbits, cats, dogs. Well more like animals.
Uhh well I always thought that somewhere down the line, animals would evolve like we did. You know the whole ape to man shtick?
I may sound stupid, But I really do love the idea that some day there will be half and half creatures on earth. 
Thats just me tho, my personal opinion.

Lenoir,


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 9, 2010)

Honestly, I just really enjoyed furry artwork and decided to join a forum called the Furry Sanctuary. After a week or so, I was hooked. ^_^


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the first exposure to any kind of furry I ever cared about at all was Ratchet & Clank (haha). And of course, I had to play the entire series, so those games were basically the start of it all.
And I've always been a fan of werewolves.
Also, my actual intro to the fandom was my freshman year of high school, about a year ago at this point. Incidentally, it was a friend of mine that hates furries, who explained all he cared to speak of and I, of course, not being in the fandom at the time, agreed with him that it was stupid and dismissed it. Stuff happens, though, and here I am.


----------



## RockTheFur (Oct 10, 2010)

For me it was the community that got me into the fandom. Also the art, as I love drawing random things on my tablet.
Ever since then I have been a magnet for furries at school (right after I start being a furry, we get new furry students. Coincidence? I THINK NOT!)
CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## maria-mar (Oct 12, 2010)

Disney. Bluth. And cause animals are so much better than people.


----------



## Vriska (Oct 13, 2010)

The internet.
I googled "Furry" and I saw wikifur. I'm liek "k" and I clicked it.
Then I made a fursona. :U and I've always lurved watching Cartoons. My first exposure to furfaggotry: DISNEY. LOLWUT?

And when I was around 8 I drew my pugs anthro style, I gave them super hero nicknames..
memorys.


----------



## Pwnsausages (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess Disney, but once I got onto the internet, I saw a furry comic and loved it. And from there the story continues...


----------



## Nox Luna (Oct 14, 2010)

I think being a huge werewolf fan as a kid got me started, I used to draw/write about them a lot and always admired their ability to walk on their hind legs. And with the discovery of the internet I found even more anthro beasties to enjoy. I came across the fandom on accident through some furry artwork and i've been hooked ever since.


----------



## Silia (Oct 14, 2010)

Hmmm...what got me interested.
I started drawing cat people in elementary school. 
When I started going to conventions, I saw people dressed up in suits. After that, I began designing different kinds of suits I could make if I had the money and knowledge. One of my college buddies re-sparked my interest and now we're building our own partials!


----------



## Umbreon (Oct 14, 2010)

I've always felt more comfortable around animals then people. After that, pretty much the usual things, cartoons, video games, with just a little bit (more now) of pron mixed in there. I like the me I am and I make no excuses for it. ^_^


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think there was some porn involved in my intro to the fandom, but it was more in the vein of wanting to find furries that didn't care so much about it. I have been moderately successful thus far.


----------



## Nex (Oct 15, 2010)

Balto and Aladin did me in, but I was detached from the internet for most of my life (Couldn't afford it). I always loved wolves and about a year ago, mentioned it offhandedly to a friend. He showed me FA, F-chan, and some of the stuff he drew. I thought it was cool as hell and actually just today, started a FA of my own after finally getting internet and a place of my own.

Newfag, furfag. ^.^


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I was on MSN, chatting with a friend about some stuff and they said "You know you'd probably like being a furry right?" and I said "A what?", he sent me a link to Wikifur. The rest is history. :3


----------



## Corwin Cross (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm... when I was 12, I joined an evil RPG Maker website called the RPG Maker Pavilion. Now 15. And I get to know the members. Oh wait, it's this guy Draygone who makes videos! Hmmm, let's look him up. Oooohhh, it says furry. What's a furry? I know, TvTropes has the answer! Oh, TvTropes says this... this sounds interesting and hilariously funny! Hey, guyz of the RPG Maker Pavilion, I'm furry now! Draygone: Yay! *tail nuzzle*. TheRealCrunk: I'm the only one here who isn't gay or furry! Enter now: D13: ooohhh, Eschaton Orochi (me) and Draygone are furries! Hmmm... I draw anthro cats, me furry now!


----------



## 00vapour (Oct 17, 2010)

hah, Wouldn't ya know it I met a certain furry named 'Dan Skunk' in a CS:S clan. A link on his steam ID sent me to a website of his which led to me taking a brief look and thinking he was loopy or something. Of course years later I just had to click the random button on ED and end up browsing their "furry gallery of shame". It was Darkdoomer's work that really got me interested in the fandom though, I've ended up drawing patachu a ton...

meh, I kinda wish I didn't get that introduction. I would rather draw normal stuff and be able to show my friends


----------



## Andreus (Oct 20, 2010)

I actually entered the fandom as an attempt to troll it. However, I very quickly discovered I liked the people, liked the community, and hell, I'll admit it, I liked the porn. Long story short I became the mask.


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 20, 2010)

Roleplaying on a Sonic the Hedgehog fansite first got me interested in anthro characters, and things snowballed from there.

Also, porn.


----------



## Luca (Oct 20, 2010)

I first herd of furries from CSI. Then I met a few of them from other sites and found out, they aren't really all that bad. Then I joined here and learned... Well they can be just as bad as I thought...


----------



## Corto (Oct 20, 2010)

Writing random words on Google leading me here, where I was mistaken with a moderator.


----------



## Grace (Oct 20, 2010)

Above all, I'm a costume enthusiast. And I've always been fond of fursuits in particular (when I was a kid, I wanted to work as a Disneyland mascot). So it was only a matter of time before I stumbled upon this _lovely_ thing we call a fandom.
That and porn, but not by choice. Silly me thinking that it'd be safe to Google an innocent little word like "foxes".


----------



## Channi (Oct 20, 2010)

Neopets got me interested in furries, hate to admit. lol

NEOPETS MAKES YOU READ PR0N. (lol, jk, I don't do porn . . . anymore)


----------



## FenrerWolf (Oct 21, 2010)

So I had a few things that led me to this fandom, fav cartoons were anything with anthros, also loved anything with talking animals. In time I got into a horror phase, not but gore, just werewolves, from there I had always loved the idea of turning werewolf, keeping most of my sanity, and staying in the anthro wolf forum. Still had no clue what a furry was at this point. I joined gaia for rping (usually as a werewolf) and made a friend who rped as werewolves, and we got close, he linked me to what used to be yiffstar.

4 years pass and now here I am =3


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 21, 2010)

ive always been a furry really, ever since i saw the lion king. i loved to watch cartoons with anthropomorphic creatures in them. im a dragon because ever since i first saw a dragon, i have been captivated by them. i "officially" became a furry cos my friend kept calling me one, so i researched it i realised that i was a furry, but yeah, ive always been a furry really


----------



## Calypte (Oct 25, 2010)

My first furry character was an orca/dinosaur back when the internet was young (1997?). Then I joined the gryphon guild around 1998-1999 with my current fursona which is when I really started to get into furry communities. I started hanging out with real life furries around 2005.

Wow, do I feel old typing that. Dx


----------



## PATROL (Oct 25, 2010)

I've heard of it on the TV for the first time years ago. Before that I thought I was the only weirdo of this kind since over here no one knows what furry is. In years after I did some research and in time (dont even know when) I was regularly following what was going on.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 25, 2010)

I Honestly don't remember when I first found out and saw all this "furry" stuff.
I also don't entirely know how I found porn. I just one day saw it and found out about it.
The first I probably got from cartoon shows like Pokemon or something, the latter I don't think anyone wants to know that.


----------



## indignious300 (Oct 25, 2010)

disney, huh? well, idk, it just kinda happened.


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 25, 2010)

Curiosity. Boredom. Internet. They're connected.


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Oct 28, 2010)

Love for animals, interest in anthro art, webcomics, et cetera.


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

Google image search...


----------



## Doppio (Oct 30, 2010)

I was recomended by amember on live streem ages ago I got bored of deviant art so I joined FA to make a fresh start and im impressed so far, on da it takes months to get the kind of views that I just got in seconds of uploading my art here.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

Bleh, I wish I spotted this thread earlier. And yes, I'm new. 

This is pretty much the "tail" of how I got into the furdom.

... And that's that.


----------



## Moonlight_batfox (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm new here ^^' Haha.
I got into the furry fandom probably about two years ago when I started watching Sonic and a couple animes (Ex: Wolf's Rain).
 I was shy about it at first but I gradually got out of it when I started going to anime conventions and getting stuff like tails, ears, collars, etc. My non-furry friends thought it was the coolest thing ever and I wasn't so shy about it anymore. 
Yay~ My intro is probably cheezy ^^'''


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 1, 2010)

Moonlight_batfox said:


> My non-furry friends thought it was the coolest thing ever and I wasn't so shy about it anymore.


 
Lucky you.


----------



## The Color 12 (Nov 1, 2010)

I keep remembering little details of how I really started drifting into this fandom since my last post here, so here 'tis:

-Steam.
-Playing games on Steam.
-Chatting with people on Steam.
-Did I mention games on Steam? (XD)
-My stepbrother constantly calling me a furry until I finally gave up trying to tell him no and deciding I'd just go for it. I think it worked out.


----------



## Landown (Nov 1, 2010)

Not going to lie Dark Natasha is a truly gifted artist


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol, my intro to the fandom came through yiff. Go figure.

Being the perverted, puberty-ridden middle school child I was, I looked up porn on the internet (Cue Matt from Concession: "THERE'S PORN ON THE INTERNET?!"). Stumbled across fantasy porn (think it was a dragon with a woman) and liked it, so I kept looking. I discovered Rangarig and his animations. On his website is a HUGE page of links, and among them were the artists Ayame and Taurin Fox as well as links to Fur Affinity, Yiffstar (before the change), and Bad Dragon. I joined the BD forums shortly thereafter and got a dose of the furry community, which I fell in love with.

Thus, I became a fur. ^_^


----------



## Skismcat (Nov 4, 2010)

Playing sonic when I a was younger, 14 or so, going online to see if there was another game coming out or something like that and stumbling onto someone's sonic fanart site and well like others it all just went from there.


----------



## dafreshboy (Nov 5, 2010)

i'm a troll, i pretty much came here to give furries a kick in the balls (if any of them have any)


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

One faithful day I was introduced to the wonders of the internet, 3 years ago. The guy who showed me everything was a furry hater at first. He showed me these disgusting things, including the porn, but instead of disliking it, I started engaging in these peoples activities, such as drawing and RPing and fapping and shit.

Suddenly, like half a year ago, that anti-fur is now a furry himself.


----------



## Jude (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> One faithful day I was introduced to the wonders of the internet, 3 years ago. The guy who showed me everything was a furry hater at first. He showed me these disgusting things, including the porn, but instead of disliking it, I started engaging in these peoples activities, such as drawing and RPing and fapping and shit.
> 
> Suddenly, like half a year ago, that anti-fur is now a furry himself.


 
He might have actually been a furry from the beginning. I know I had to play "furry-hater" for a bit around my friends until I eventually just stopped giving a shit.


----------



## Ressey (Nov 5, 2010)

The nekomimis/catgirls of course. :3


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> He might have actually been a furry from the beginning. I know I had to play "furry-hater" for a bit around my friends until I eventually just stopped giving a shit.


 
Hm. Never thought of it like that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 5, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> One faithful day I was introduced to the wonders of the internet, 3 years ago. The guy who showed me everything was a furry hater at first. He showed me these disgusting things, including the porn, but instead of disliking it, I started engaging in these peoples activities, such as drawing and RPing and fapping and shit.
> 
> Suddenly, like half a year ago, that anti-fur is now a furry himself.


 
Story of me and my mate. Well, not exactly. He wasn't that anti-furry, he just thought furries were weird. A couple of months later, he tells me he's a furry.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 6, 2010)

Furry Friday to be honest.


----------



## sappy (Nov 6, 2010)

To be honest, i saw a dog outside walking by and i thought to myself, i want to see that but animated. And so the hobby began...now i love my wolfies and such


----------



## Folflet (Nov 6, 2010)

That anime show inuyasha i just loved the way he looked, and how he was just so fast and agile.


----------



## artfan1987 (Nov 9, 2010)

What got me in the Furdom?
Simple. I'm a fanatic of animals, especially in the Anthro form as seen on FA and other places on the Net.


----------



## fullmetalpegasus (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm only getting into this now on account of the crafts involved. I love making things with my hands and when you come out with a quality project it makes you feel good that it was you who made it. I love painting, drawing, and digital art as well so I fit right in... sorta.

Hi Ho Sewing Machine!


----------



## CoonArt (Nov 9, 2010)

Deviantart made me join the furdom... and all those awesome furpictures of fursuits they got there... all of a sudden I became hooked and I love it ever since!


----------



## ValleyDee (Nov 13, 2010)

I always liked kangaroos, but only recently have the noticed the anthro artwork, and it's damn well awesome!


----------



## Snowykoeld (Nov 14, 2010)

i saw it in the geanus world records book for the biggest furry meet, i LOVE animals & i always wish i could be one so i looked it up and did some research


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 14, 2010)

Cartoons more than anything else.


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 17, 2010)

Can't remember, probably porn.
xD


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 18, 2010)

hmm.. My love of cats.


----------



## Yamz yami (Nov 18, 2010)

The CSI episode made me go "what the hell are furries?" then the rest was history


----------



## PoisonUnagi (Nov 18, 2010)

dafreshboy said:


> i'm a troll, i pretty much came here to give furries a kick in the balls (if any of them have any)



I'm sure you'll fit in perfectly and be a wonderfully respected member of this community


----------



## FurryJackman (Nov 20, 2010)

Was influenced subtly by Sly Cooper when I was young, but the Fantastic Mr.Fox movie was my cue to fully dive into the fandom and take it seriously.


----------



## DraculKuroHemming (Nov 21, 2010)

It is kind of hard for me to describe. I remember I found Pokemon porn once, and it slowly led me to furry porn, and therefore the Furry Fandom. However, I think the first thing that got me to stick with it was playing a game called Furcadia. I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## DaniSkunk (Nov 21, 2010)

Gotta have to say it was the porn.  Just spent years looking at porn, then got bored one day and decided to venture into things a little bit further.


----------



## Braux (Nov 21, 2010)

One word:

Starfox


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2010)

Oddly enough, through meeting a fur irl. 

Both him and his wife were furries, of the avian persuasion. For a while, the three of us had a triad until I moved.


----------



## mr Eko (Nov 21, 2010)

I was always fascinated with transformations. When I saw them in the films or cartoons as a kid I always said to myself: "Wow, that's awesome!"
Then when I was older I  got into werewolves, then was deviantart, then Transfur, and here I am now


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 21, 2010)

Anthro cartoons and that I had alot of dreams when I was a kid involving me as my fursona (an anthro-eagle) and I found the fandom after checking out some cool anthro drawings.


----------



## Foxridley (Nov 24, 2010)

Years ago I got in to dragons and wanted to be one, but I was young and knew nothing of furries.
Then I got a short live interest in characters with odd anatomical features.
This got me interested in Tails from various Sonic series.
From there I got into foxes, especially kitsune. Wished to be one.
I started reading TF stories online.
I found Transfur and later joined
I found DA and started watching many furry artists.
I found out, more or less, about furries.
Frequent virus encounters forced me to stop going on DA.
Looking for a DA substitute, I found and joined FA, realizing these were my people.


----------



## AshFox (Nov 24, 2010)

For me I was always into Anthro animals and i Have always loved Acting like a Fox and when i stumbled upon the Fandom 3 years ago I loved the art and that so many were like me so Ive been in the Fandom since^^


----------



## fletchprint (Nov 26, 2010)

I was nuts about animals as a kid (still am) and when I stumbled upon Tracy Butler's Lackadaisy, I was introduced to the concept of anthro on a broader scale and inspired to learn to draw like that.


----------



## Rocelin13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looney Toons and Redwall were and still are my two favorite things from my childhood. Well once my parents finally got internet I went online to look them up. After a couple of months website jumping I found myself at the former Yiffstar and Fur Affinity.


----------



## Zoetrope (Nov 27, 2010)

My own creations, actually. My character designs and such. I stumbled upon FA by chance, back when they had blocked new memberships. I got signed up to main site though the forums at the time as the wrong name. @.@


----------



## DeFox (Nov 27, 2010)

It was Youtubeand My love of Canines mainly Foxs (Me ^_^), Wolfs and Huskys That got me interested. On Youtube is were it all started, about a month ago I just came across videos of ppl at cons and there random and funny videos, That was the point were i got to the point were i said to myself ' I'm in  '. Then I found out About F.A. , So being Clever I signed up like a good Fox.

Also here is my F.A. Page ^_^ : http://www.furaffinity.net/user/de~fox/


----------



## MitchZer0 (Nov 28, 2010)

Intuhnet


----------



## ApologeticGator (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh man, where do I begin!? There were quite a few things that got me into furries, but I'd say it certainly started with Sonic The Hedgehog and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, oh and Street Sharks, hoo boy, JAWESOME!!

Sonic the Hedgehog was definetly my first most loved videogame series. It was awesome, running at high-speeds and gettin' rings and the totally bitchin' music. And then there was the cartoon show I'd watch on Toon Disney, and I also watched TMNT and played one of the games with my cousin when I was just a weeee tyke, I have generally takin' a greater liking to "furry videogames" such as Star Fox Adventures: Dinosaur Planet, Sonic The Hedgehog series, Donkey Kong Country series, 


These days I express my furry/scalyness through art, RP'ing, comments on forums (like this!) and blah blah, this can go on for days ^.=.^


----------



## Kieran Yamanu (Dec 1, 2010)

I've just been furry all along and I've only recently come to terms with it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 1, 2010)

Kieran Yamanu said:


> I've just been furry all along and I've only recently come to terms with it


 

"Come to terms with it" What is furry to you? A bloody medical condition or something? :v


----------



## Unrealistix (Dec 2, 2010)

Hot dogs.


----------



## ZhartheMad (Dec 3, 2010)

Got interested in the fandom from the cartoons, video games and that's about it.  The culprits are Sonic the Hedgehog (Not the new adventurs or Underground or Sonic X) and a SNES game known as Secret of Mana...Really loved that white dragon!


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 5, 2010)

An unhealthy obsession with the character Freya Crescent from Final Fantasy IX.

And extensive searching on the internet. I spent like 3 years on Yerf before I found out there was porn.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Dec 5, 2010)

I became obsessed with Watership Down and was googling WSD art, which led me to here, the last.fm furries group and FA.


----------



## Goobladon (Dec 6, 2010)

Played Starfox for SNES since I was a wee churn. Finally reach Gamecube phase, saw Krystal and began to realize... Hmm, I should see whats on the internets about this. BOOM! Too many socks.... just too many

Plus redwall, read every book from the first to the last...


----------



## Seisuke (Dec 6, 2010)

i think i loved fur even before i was even aware of it as i liked nekos(my fave being felicia) but my first real encounter was a genus comic i found on an old comic store i read it and loved the story, i even made characters that were anthropomorphic. Then it was furry.net now known as furry.tk and the rest is history


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2010)

To be honest, I'm not sure how I got into furry stuff. I'm pretty sure that It was my obsession with Spyro and Sonic that led me to Furry artists.


----------



## jcfynx (Dec 7, 2010)

I was touched inappropriately by a now-popular FurAffinity user when I was twelve years old and introduced to his "artwork."

The rest, as we say, is history!


----------



## kJunkie (Dec 9, 2010)

Ex boyfriend who was a furry.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 9, 2010)

Kantorock said:


> So, what got you interested in the Furdom? For it me was it was my love for mythological creatures and the art of Dark Natasha.


 
Well, what got me into the Furdom, funny story really.
basic edition, I went to a zoo which was for rare animals, and i went to a wolf enclosure, and he/she came up to me, i went to stroke him/her
and they licked the palm of my hand. and he/she growled at anyone else trying to touch the wolf. And i then just fell into amuzement into wolves 
then learnt of "furries" so i signed up, considering i like drawing them and being in the cultural aspect of it.


----------



## Skystrider (Dec 10, 2010)

I never knew about the fandom until i found it in November of 2010, I always have been a furry at heart. I believe in the presence of my spirit animal in spirit form always being there to protect and guide me and have had dreams involving my spirit animal as an anthro. When I found wikifur I looked up furry and found that its what I am.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 10, 2010)

Probably because of how much I loved Pokemon


----------



## Mike Sz (Dec 11, 2010)

Met some Furries on SL and saw some Anthro porn


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

I always liked animal characters, wanted to be an animal when I was a kid lol I had a few early "fursonas" back before I got the internet. There was also an episode of an old show on MTV called "undressed" that mentioned furries ( though only the basic stereotype of the late 90's early 00's ) and when I did finally get the internet I saw some of the art on DA and I liked it.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jan 9, 2011)

Star Fox :3


----------



## Joshi2853 (Jan 9, 2011)

I saw a video of fat furries and inflation on Youtube about 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## Kadelyn (Jan 11, 2011)

I know this seems rather typical but cartoons, cartoons, cartoons! I watched mostly Sonic the Hedgehog (AoStH) whenever it was on, grew up with Aristocats, Cats Don't Dance, and Gargoyles (believe me, that show has lots of furries). I was basically the 'Sonic kid' because I drew Sonic-themed characters all the time and I would roleplay on Sonic forums.

The hitter was of course, the porn. Which in some cases is mutated and gross. >> But whatever, it's cool, maybe I'm just weird liking 'normal' sex between furs.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

My obsession with LooneyToons and Hannah-Barbara animation at an early age was really the gateway into this for me. Then the concept of anthropomorphic animals really sunk in when I got into anime in Middle School. Stuff like Escaflowne had the race of wolf people that lived in the wilderness, and that (for some weird reason) spoke to me. Then my friend, whom I will not name, told me of the fandom. Up until that point I had no idea that there were people as crazy as me, especially in such large numbers... But I dove in like an Olympic swimmer and never looked back.


----------



## Jameson (Jan 12, 2011)

Found shinigamigirl's gallery on deviantart and was all wtf at first. But a few weeks later I went back to her gallery and faved most of it.


----------



## Kakik (Jan 12, 2011)

A group of people kidnapped me when i was 10, threw me in the back of a windowless van and made me watch Disney cartoons 18 hours a day.


----------



## Bayou (Jan 12, 2011)

Animals, I always wanted to be one of them. A wolf in particular. 
Disney. Digimon.
Then I came upon furry porn, grossed out at first.
But then I got fascinated.

So now I'm into the fandom.


----------



## Av Daedric (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I'm really new here so.

I watched How to Train your Dragon a while back, that brought me into the dragon loving light. Then my buddy was a furry before I was showing me his furry activities...then BAM I'm one now.


----------



## vloggah (Jan 13, 2011)

I figured this would be a pretty good place to make a first post.

I joined the fandom in late 2010 (November, I think) after I had talked to TaiTheFox about the fandom... he had shown it to me months prior, but I thought furries were weird as hell and I just kind of ignored it. I eventually went onto FA to see what it was all about and I was genuinely interested. I ended up joining the site in September, but actually became a furry in November. It's always been an attraction to anthropomorphic creatures, for me. They're so comforting and welcoming, and I guess most childhood memories I have are with Disney movies or anything really anthro.

All in all, Tai introduced me to furries and I fell in love.


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 16, 2011)

Pokemon roleplays which lead me to pokemorph.com which just really turned my life upsidedown


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 17, 2011)

Played Bloody Roar back in '98, got me to look up the term Zoanthrope after reading the back story to Bloody Roar in the game manual and lead me to Zoanthropy/Lycanthropy. After a while of reading through those subjects I attempted to searched some more and came across websites based on it, ended up leading me to a ton of cruddy web 1.0 sites having to do with anthros. It wasn't until I began to scan through the AOL Chatrooms and coming across the user made chatrooms of the Entertainment section that I came into RP and getting involved completely.*
*


----------



## Amikoen (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to be a part of Anonymous and the whole trolling thing 

That is what got me introduced to this whole thing :X


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

When I was in 4th grade, made a comic with my buds. Your's truly (unknowingly) as a anthro fox. Didn't know it was a fandom till 7th grade.


----------



## ComeAsYouAre (Jan 22, 2011)

When I was a little kid, I was an enormous sonic fan. I also played many other games with anthro protagonists. Like Sly Cooper and Starfox.

Although, the first time I ever heard of furries I was browsing random people's pages on youtube when I started seeing people with anthro mammals as their profile pics and 'furry pride' logos. I had no idea what a furry was but since quite a few of them were gay/bisexual I thought it probably had something to do with animals and the LGBT community. 

A few years later I was reading guiness world records and saw a record for the largest furry fan club and thought 'Oh, so that's what this is all about'. From all my years of being obsessed with anthropomorphic game characters I was instantly hooked. Now I'm 15 and I've been into it for going on 3 years.


----------



## Drass (Jan 22, 2011)

As for _being_ a furry, i have a fascination with animals, cartoons, video games, and a general predisposition to thank.  As for _finding_ the furry fandom, I regretfully and shamefully admit that i found FA through smut and learned of the fandom because of that.  I wouldn't be an artist if it weren't for said smut though, so i guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Sax (Jan 23, 2011)

Since a little kid I was drawing myself as various talking animals, what I would call ferals/quads now, and when I got in the internet in 1998 I found some werewolves/therian websites, and one had furry porn by The Werewolf and K-9, among others, and I was instantly hooked.


----------



## Vulpesveritas (Jan 24, 2011)

Lets see... Well I've always liked the cartoons as a kid, and into my teenage years watched them.  I didn't even know of the existence of the furry community until I was 16, and initally I thought it was just a subculture that had nothing to do with me, despite the fact that I liked the artstyle more than generic human character types, often because it made the character's personalities more pronounced at times.  Plus Loony Toons were classic.
Then came my starting to play RPGs also about the same time.  I played a few and in one session, decided to try an anthropormophic character.  Thought it was fun and played about 50 % of my characters as anthros after that.
Then after viewing some imageboards I got a link to a furry porn site... well that got me hooked on that bit.
and then after all that I started talking online and finding out a couple of my online friends were members of the furry online community.  Still was in denial that I myself was.
And when I found out my totem animal was a fox, I decided to divulge myself into learning as much about the species as possible.  Then I tried RPing as one in DnD.
And soon after started refering to myself as a fox.
I then started joining a furry forum here or there, to try to understand the community some.
... And eventually about a week or so ago I finally admitted to myself that I'm a furry, and decided to become part of the community.


----------



## Cinnabunneh (Jan 25, 2011)

CSLewis and Brian Jakes. those bastards and there talking animals. my little brain just could not handle it as a child. *chuckles*
I was sort of a furry way before I knew what furry was. but as for coming into the fandom? I found a furry comic called Fur Piled and ended up joining the forum. since then i have never looked back cause it felt just like coming home.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 25, 2011)

It started with a big liking for video games with anthro characters in them (sly cooper, star fox, ect.) and really grew when I found the internet.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 25, 2011)

my friend showed me her profile on the mainsite. i was interested, so i joined. after i joined i became interested in the fandom. that's my story. it's nothing elaborate or special


----------



## Demolockte (Jan 25, 2011)

i was a big fan of sonic the hedgehog, american dragon jake long, and a bunch of other stuff. then i learned there was a group and they were called "furries". so i looked it up and of course the first thing i saw was the pr0nz, and i was grossed out. then it turned out that one of my friends was a furry, so i gave it a chance. i was hooked immediately.

i can now fap to furry pr0nz without shame


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 25, 2011)

i love dogs so mutch ive always dreamed to be one and this is the way i can finnally live my dream ^.^


----------



## Hunter0x (Jan 26, 2011)

For me, seeing them at Anime Boston lead me to looking on the internet which lead to accidentally finding porn, after that FA and finally fandom :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't really remember. Renard Queenston, I think.


----------



## Sanitys_Storm (Jan 30, 2011)

I didn't really get into it as I kinda always 'was' a fur...I loved wolves since I was a young child (Like, barely up to my parents hips young) and I loved pretending I was a wolf for years. It was only in my middle school times that my ever so 'loving' sister started calling me a Furr. It took my highschool career and casual curiosity to look the word up. 

Then I found anthro's and it's been my 'nitch' ever since.


----------



## kmn483 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well long story, mainly dived into four parts:
1)I LOVE dragons and read alot of spyro fanfics (plus write my own)
2) (main reason): I play a game called Whirled and ALOT of wolf/cat rp goes on there. I have my own cat fursona ( rp purposes only, I pefer wolves, just the rp is not the same as cat so... :/ ) and have my own family and stuff on that.
3) I love the idea of tails and ears on head and four legs and claws and.....
4) I have a friend and cousin who are furries (other then my whirled friends.)


----------



## BigHoof (Jan 31, 2011)

I just found this and I remember being fascinated by it when I was 10 or so:
http://images.ucomics.com/comics/ga/1987/ga870517.gif

Yeah...


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

when i was a kid i fapped to sonic and then i knew thats what happened


----------



## Bi-Ryu Isshin (Feb 6, 2011)

Well growing up I always watched shows like Disney's Tail-Spin, Gummi bears, darkwing duck, and duck tales also love Looney Tunes so I always came up with my own characters  didn't know the terms of furry or anthro til a friend I knew for a long time filled me in on it was 15 at that time xD She is also a suiter. >.> I loved petting her tail <3


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Feb 7, 2011)

Animals seem to like me, I can really get along with them, more than people and have always thought of myself as an animal. Was browsing around the internet and here I am!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 9, 2011)

i first heard of furries while listening to renards music. furryness has been running through my mind ever since
Also i've always liked anthro without even knowing its furry related


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 10, 2011)

no wait it was DasBoSchitts blog.


----------



## Foxnik (Feb 11, 2011)

I was playing D2 back when I was 14 and around 1 am on the chat channel (forgot which one) somebody mentioned "Furry" when describe someone. My question about it was met with "Google motherfucker, do you use it?", so I looked it up. I searched "gay furry", and came up with gay furry porn and comics (big surprise there). So I wanked to it, and next thing I knew I had a sketchbook full of naked animal people and a fox fursona.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2011)

I used to have a huge thing for catgirls or 'nekos'. Then, that turned to me having a thing for sonics. That turned to me partially liking full, human skeleton anthros.

Needless to say, it was the porn that got me into it... and at first, I thought that was what it was all about.

Edit: I'm repulsed by catgirls and cat anthros now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 12, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> no wait it was DasBoSchitts blog.


 
I thought he said he wasn't a furry.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2011)

Some assclowns I used to talk to convinced me I was a furry. They ended up being insane so I stopped talking to them and quit for a few months. Then I ended up here somehow...


----------



## Tango (Feb 12, 2011)

My intro to the fandom?

4chan and that CSI Las Vegas episode. You know, the Fur And Loathing one.


----------



## Nepmen (Feb 13, 2011)

I came from ED, curiosity took me everywhere but 4chan.
I stayed for the HK, good lurkings here.


----------



## Ley (Feb 13, 2011)

I think I became a furry when I realized how much _depth _was put into a character when the character was an animal.

For instance, I first saw a drawing my friend made (which was a kitsune), and it interested me because just by looking at the character, I knew that she was loyal, outspoken, etc etc.

I experimented with drawing characters like that, and noticed the stereotypes that went with certain animals.

You know, Foxes are sneaky and clever, Rabbits are shy and mostly keep to themselves or their families, Lions are known to protect their own, Dogs are loyal, cats are.. well catty.. but you get my idea.

It later developed into me thinking of what I would be as a fursona. When I started talking about that, my mom talked about how she and my father used to draw themselves as animals. I took that and added it to the concept of my fursona, and in the end I got Ley. (This was 'round 8th grade)

Then I got a DA, I saw artists like JollyJack, Chalo and Miu.. eventually came to FA and now I'm here!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

Nepmen said:


> I came from ED, curiosity took me everywhere but 4chan.
> I stayed for the HK, good lurkings here.


 I completely forgot that I had a fanboy.


----------



## Vibgyor (Feb 13, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I completely forgot that I had a fanboy.


 
you don't. it's just your imagination. in fact, he hates you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2011)

Keroro said:


> you don't. it's just your imagination. in fact, he hates you.


 Oh. Well damn...


----------



## Nepmen (Feb 14, 2011)

I left when you did, returned eventually. Love the new avatar btw. Keep up the awesome HK.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2011)

Nepmen said:


> I left when you did, returned eventually. Love the new avatar btw. Keep up the awesome HK.


 Why thank you sir. It's the little things in life like this that keeps me goin'. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> I thought he said he wasn't a furry.


yeah but the guys commenting his posts drew my interests towards this


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 19, 2011)

Was officially introduced recently by my girlfriend... really exposed to it sometime when they first aired the "fur and loathing" episode of csi...
Heck, if I go further back Disney movies and cartoons really must have put the idea in my head.
<shrug> That's about as specific as I can get... horrible memory on my part.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 19, 2011)

ArmedSargent117 said:


> Was officially introduced recently by my girlfriend... really exposed to it sometime when they first aired the "fur and loathing" episode of csi...
> Heck, if I go further back Disney movies and cartoons really must have put the idea in my head.
> <shrug> That's about as specific as I can get... horrible memory on my part.


 Just pointing this out, but in case you were unaware you spelled sergeant wrong in your name.


----------



## cad (Feb 19, 2011)

Yoshi. That is all.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 19, 2011)

Watching all the disney cartoons got me hooked into it.


----------



## ArmedSargent117 (Feb 19, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Just pointing this out, but in case you were unaware you spelled sergeant wrong in your name.


 
Yeah, I'm aware of it (xbox live members said that as well, but it was too late to change it, so yeah...). Thank you for pointing it out though as I do try to fix my spelling (e.g. learn).


----------



## Waffles (Feb 19, 2011)

Admittedly, I used to be a /b/tard, and when I saw a furry thread there I was like "that's interesting" and yeah. Go figure.


----------



## Mau (Feb 19, 2011)

I've always drawn fantasy creatures and I drew alot of cat-people but it was Orange (As in TheOrangeFox) who really introduced me to the fandom and his fursona was the first one I'd ever drawn.  He helped me with alot of things, including helping me develop my fursona, the lovely Mausier.  Thanks Orange!!


----------



## supernipple (Feb 20, 2011)

When I was around 5, Jungle Book was my favorite movie. I always wanted to cuddle with Baloo. I also loved playing starfox64 (the best fucking game in the world). I guess I was furry for a while without knowing...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't even have a particular taste for anthros until I heard of the fandom and what it likes, and I somehow managed to see some of the art the fandom made and like it a lot for no reason I can think of.

So instead of being furry because I liked anthros first, it's almost as though I liked anthros because I became furry. Don't worry, though, I do genuinely like anthros, and now would definitely still do if the fandom went extinct. It's just that learning of the fandom caused this interest.


----------



## Bando (Feb 20, 2011)

I read a ton of Redwall books and the like when I was a kid, so I guess I liked human-esque animal characters from a young age.

IIRC I found the fandom by finding some person's DeviantArt while looking at myhology art. I thought his anthro drawings were pretty cool, and somewhere along the line I found a DA profile with a link to FA.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Feb 20, 2011)

I blame Pokemon.

Also, I loved Looney Tunes when I was real young.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 20, 2011)

I took a detour, kinda.

Saw Space Jam, that got me collecting Looney Tunes stuff. Found Lola Bunny porn, looked further into it, ended up with Anime because of neko's. Then found this furry thing, and stuck around because of the porn. I still love neko stuff too, best of two worlds IMO.

Yes, I said it. PORN. My boyfriend is a dragon flame all you want im fireproof by now after living ten years with him XD


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2011)

Funny thing actually.
Some guys I knew in another Chat room were bad mouthing Furries, I was like 'Whats that then? ' I looked into it more and thought, 'wow, this is just like, the best discovery I've ever made'
Though after 1 1/2 years of trying I still find it tricky to fit into any of the forums.


----------



## Zoltea (Feb 20, 2011)

Complications. It started with a psychological accident (I won't go into details here) about a year ago. Later at some point a member of FA said that I would be considered a furry. Finally, Facebook kept recommending a furries page like more than any other pages, and after about a week of it doing this my curiosity was sparked enough. I decided to do some research into furries and then checked out here and the IRC before deciding to join. Despite watching Disney and playing Starfox and also playing Sonic, it had absolutely no impact toward me joining the fandom.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't know, a mixture of wanting to be more than human and loving a few favorite games and such mixed into me.

Something like that.


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

First spotting: 4chan - disgusted by this newly found "yiff"
Second spotting: Googled furry - More Yiff
Looked up furry on DA: Disgusted by the yiff but intrigued by the art that wasn't animal people fucking
Looked up Furaffinitty: Saw diaper fur art, back to square one 

So that's how I discovered this awful yet wonderful fandom


----------



## ErictheSquirrel (Feb 22, 2011)

How I became part of the furry community? Hehe, somewhat complicated but easy to understand.

It was around summer, I was 16 or 17 and my friend Mike had told me of a sonic fan site where you can download the music. I looked around on the site and I liked it, noticing there was a forum to go to where I can talk to. It was my first forum when I joined it and I really liked it. That was when I came up with the name Eric the Squirrel, in real life my brother from another mother Scott agrees with me that I'm like a squirrel since I'm hyperactive, energetic, and sometimes with a short attention span *laughs*

I did like going to Deviantart but over time I grew less interested with it. God knows how many messages I have in my inbox right now *laughs* though a friend there on the forum whom some of you may know Stripes the Raccoon, told me of the site FurAffinity and I thought "Eh...why not? Seems cool!" since I liked the art

The art was very adult and I really enjoyed it since well, it had a lot of things I liked and more. Including fetish drawings, stories, and an overall fun community. I became part of the community more and I didn't get of FurAffinity and I won't to this day and there is a reason

I realized why, I've always enjoyed the furry community as a whole from my childhood when I loved video games with animals like starfox, sonic, and various cartoons. I still watch animated cartoons to this day and I will always enjoy them, I love adult movies as well but still I enjoy these types of media.

Still I enjoy my time contributing to the site and I won't stop. I love doing me some good writing and it keeps me off my mind


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 22, 2011)

It was my love for antro characters that were in most of my favorite cartoons such as swat cats, digimon, etc that made me become one. After coming across Dark Natasha and Tai De Real was when I made it my business to improve my skills in art.


----------



## Tapeworm (Feb 22, 2011)

I've always liked drawing animals, then I came across my first furry site in 6th grade and liked it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 22, 2011)

Over ten years ago I was looking for a group that could throw me names for some books with anthro animals in it. I found a chat-room with furries in it. They led to my interest in the furry fandom because the idea of people making anthro-content with a fandom surrounding it pleased me greatly. I've uh, been a furry ever since.


----------



## maria-mar (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm... mainly my love for the whole concept of "character" and also that feeling that there's an animal within. 
That's it i guess ^^


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't even know the furry fandom existed until I told someone my favorite character in Bleach was Sajin Komamura and he responded by calling me a furry. I was like "what the hell is that?". So then I looked it up and found out what it meant.

That's how I was introduced to the furry fandom, from their it just gradually grew on me the more I frequented the sites and look at pictures of them to the point that I started to gain an interest in other furry characters aside from Sajin.

I'm still relatively new to the fandom since I don't know all the terms used here and whatnot. I just recently learned that there are different categories of furry. I always thought that as long as the character had fur then he is furry no matter what but apparently there is more to it then that.


----------



## BRN (Feb 23, 2011)

Second Life; shoot me. Followed by Paheal; shoot me again.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 23, 2011)

SIX said:


> Second Life; shoot me. Followed by Paheal; shoot me again.



Only in Jesse, I dont want to be labeled a griefer


----------



## Oovie (Feb 24, 2011)

The earliest back that I can remember is Rupert Bear, or more specifically: The Adventures of Rupert Bear. I know I must have been three or four when watching those on the telly. I'd say it set me on the path toward it at least, you can be twenty and still garner enjoyment from those stories!


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 24, 2011)

someone mentioned it on youtube while i was watching some old skool topcat. and not to mention the american dragon fan forums, now they are a bunch of closet furfags.


----------



## Mint (Feb 24, 2011)

I found the fandom through WikiFur (of all things, lmao)

Though honestly, I have to say all the animated films I watched as a child probably had something to do with it in the end. c:
I just love the way the characters look.


----------



## shmoo (Apr 3, 2011)

I discovered this site less than 24 hours ago and I already know that I'm a furry :L

Things that sparked my interest earlier in life;  PokÃ©mon (doesn't really count, though), Digimon, lylat wars (basically a starfox game for the N64), Banjo Kazooie (more N64), a truck-load of Disney films D: , other video games and films with anthro characters..

But then to make the jump from unknowing animal fan to furry was a weird story, one which I think is classed as wall-texting :C

Ok, so, a couple of months ago I was getting really (like, loved it) into the Naruto + Shippuden anime series.  And I watched digimon series 1, 2 and 3 again within a week , then there was deathnote and all these other amazing anime things i'd never watched before.

Then one day I was possessed (and, well, horny) to make a life-changing (Lol) google search that started a super-chain of events xD  I think the exact thing I searched was "naruto gay porn".. I know, lame, don't judge me.  So then I ended up watching some weird montage of yaoi for it.  Honestly, I thought some of it was really good art (pfft!), but there was one of the images that caught my attention the most.  It was one with Naruto (the protagonist), erm, "with" a minor character, named Kiba.

Now, some of you may or may not know who these characters are.  If you do, then great (+1 cookie), but basically Kiba is some cool human with canine traits (Naruto was kind of unimportant compared to Kiba for me at this point).  So I suppose that was more zoophile than anything else.. but, there's more to the story!

Another fateful day, I was "bored" and decided to make another google search.  The search was similar to the last one but I think I included "Naruto" and "Kiba" in the search.  I found some new stuff that piqued my curiosity.

Along with some more yaoi (or shonen-ai or whatever) along with something I'd never seen before, fanfiction.  So I was just sitting there like "omg this is amazing!" reading poorly written "M" rated stories about fictional characters.  Upon, ahem, clearing my browsing history I discovered something called 'RP'.  I was like wtf is that!?  So I clicked on it.  It was interesting, but not really for me, but I did notice that there was a variety of "animal people" characters there.

Then, i discovered fanfiction[dot]net, read like I had OCD (no kidding, seriously this was like a religion, it still is!) and eventually started writing my own story (digimon yaoi, mmm.  Don't judge me, it's tasteful :L)

Then I got bored again, and a friend of mine recommended I watch the yugioh abridged series, so I did.  My interest was raised then when a recurring joke throughout it was mentioned, where one of the characters was referred to as a "furry".  I was just like, yeah that's just something with fur (lulz, roflcopter!)...  I was a bit "off" on that one.

A couple of google searches later I had read through a variety of "wiki's" on furriness, yiff and anthropomorphism (what a cool word).  Amongst slander and more "mature" images i found some general definition of what a furry actually is.  Then I thought, "Wait a minute!  That sounds like me!"  

I found FurAffinity, then these forums...  Which I am, as of now (unless I get banned for my super long post or something ) a part of.  I mean, sure, I love most of the anthro porn and stuff, but there's the occasional piece of non-adult art that just makes me think, "Wow.  Just wow."

It's extremely visually pleasing :]  I love the art <3, and I suppose the pr0n, too.  But there's also a nice sense of community here (even the incessant raeging of "furfag" and the like on the forums.  It's all funny, though).  I'm kind of hoping to like swap stories I write on here for art (I've seen the forum sections, no worries, I'm not that new).  Some of the best art I have ever seen is within the furry community...  So, kudos to you, artists ;]

And now, making my first forum post and internally pledging to write antro fics, I'm declaring myself (not out loud, obviously) as a furry.

Okay...  I'm really sorry for this long post, I really am, but I really felt the need to type it.  I <3 tasteful (as in, nothing too kinky) anthro art!

p.s - I'm going to be pretty defeated if I get banned for my first post 'cos it's so long or off-topic -_-'...  please don't, I'm worried now xD..


----------



## ChaosKingX (Apr 3, 2011)

In all honesty? Probably Digimon. I didn't really get into the fandom until a lot later, though, mainly because I didn't know it existed yet. I found this place through some Sly Cooper fanart on DeviantART. So it's a bit of a toss-up.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 4, 2011)

Road Rovers....dem talking dogs with dem shiny silver suits is wat got me started liking furry characters back when i was a wee little lad


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 7, 2011)

I was bound for it from the start, I'd always loved animals and cartoons. My brother inadvertently introduced me to the fandom itself. Somehow I stumble onto Elfwood back when I was first becoming internet literate, he pointed me in Tracy Butler's direction, and I immediately clung to her old furry artwork. (The stuff in the medieval setting.) Slowly learned about the rest of the fandom from there.

Eventually hit a weird point in my life and almost forgot about the fandom for a few years, though I never lost interest in animation/animals. It was my boyfriend who got me back into it, which is weird because he's not furry and actually finds anthro characters really creepy. One day he put two and two together about my interests, and ask me if I was a furry. I was like, "No! Oh wait. Yes." And after that I started poking around furry communities again. (The boyfriend is accepting.)


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 7, 2011)

I have a ton of weird fetishes that look better on anthros than humans; that's what ultimately caused me to discover the furdom and join in on it.


----------



## darkdoomer (Apr 14, 2011)

00vapour said:


> It was Darkdoomer's work that really got me interested in the fandom



knowing i indirectly managed to get someone into furry scares me, and i have to present my most sincere apologies regarding this.


----------



## masterhunter (Apr 18, 2011)

I was looking for porn one night many years ago, 7-8, and I stumbled across a furry porn site and the rest was history.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 18, 2011)

masterhunter said:


> I was looking for porn one night many years ago, 7-8, and I stumbled across a furry porn site and the rest was history.


 
Welcome to the club, I'm fairly sure that's how 90% of us got here. (Myself included)


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Apr 18, 2011)

I just realized that the title of this thread is incorrect. Its fandom not furdom lol.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 18, 2011)

Some people call it the "furdom" as a portmanteau of "furry" and "fandom." And this thread also probably extends back to FAFs puke inducing hugbox days


----------



## Recel (Apr 18, 2011)

I always liked to draw. When I was young I always drew monsters and such. When I got older I started to draw beastmen, I didnt even knew they were anthros when I drew them. Later I found out that there were others like me, a whole subculture. I was happy at first, but then I read around, found a lot of bad things, saw some mature art and I wasnt happy anymore. For the past four years I just lurked around, read some forums, this one too. I was realy unsure about joining, than I thought Ill give it a try. And im here.


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 19, 2011)

fierst came yiff then came art then came suiting and no babey ( thank god )


----------



## Aadarm (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm guessing Furcadia, then comics, drawing, conventions and so on.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 19, 2011)

S.L.p said:


> fierst came yiff then came art then came suiting and no babey ( thank god )



Dear god your fucking profile picture!!! D: D: D:


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (Apr 19, 2011)

Came across the porn one day while bored and cruising the internet, and the rest is history!  Though thinking back, I was oddly intrigued in high school by the anthro panther in wrestling gear painted in our old gym...


----------



## Dragunov (Apr 19, 2011)

My uncle left a copy of Fritz the Cat lying around his house when I was like 6-7; I can't remember thinking anything sexual at the time but if that didn't contribute to it I've lost all faith in psychology


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 19, 2011)

I was on some other forum and all these people started to gang up on a certain individual. I then began to talk to this person and I found out that they were a furry. I had no idea of what a furry was so I asked what this was. He explained what it was and I became instantly interested.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 19, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Dear god your fucking profile picture!!! D: D: D:


 
Oh god what the fuck


----------



## Spatel (Apr 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> We already knew this.
> 
> What's ironic is that some furries claim every furry is gay/bi, but the trekkies and dr who fans are far gayer than furries.


 
There is a lot of overlap. For instance, I am all three.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 20, 2011)

I was on 4chan
then I saw furry porn tentacle rape

and I liked it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 21, 2011)

And people say furries can't be /b/tards, or the other way around. à² _à²


----------



## NeuroCypher (Apr 22, 2011)

Well basically I found a youtube channel of a furry, saw all the stuff on his youtube page. He was one of these FURRY PRIDE furries, so I was a little creeped out, I looked it up, and kind of thought to myself "Hm weird but interesting"
So I started talking to furs, and I found that the fandom actually pretty damn interesting, and since I liked anthro way before I discovered the furdom, I joined it.


----------



## NeuroCypher (Apr 22, 2011)

Of course, I realized that he was a furry noob after about a year in the fandom xD


----------



## williamworth444 (Apr 22, 2011)

My internet is really annoying, its fast for web browsing, and it sucks  for online gaming. I'm wired and i still get


----------



## DredWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

It happened around the mid '90s. I discovered sonic Sat AM and the Lion King when it came out in '94. Then I got access to the internet in the summer of '96 and the rest is history. I remember visiting Furnation, VCL and Yerf a lot. I also remember computers being so damn expensive like owning a Pentium 2 PC was like an upper middle class status symbol. Now laptops are so cheap, so to me I feel all privileged but in a few more years people will probably look at me thinking "what the heck is he doing lugging that piece of junk around?" XD


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 29, 2011)

Necromancy is a crime against nature my friend. Things are meant to die. They never come back.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 29, 2011)

<insert witty necro joke>


----------



## Snowykoeld (Sep 29, 2011)

i have always loved anthroponmorphic animals, i just didn't realize there was a fandom about it til October 2010 when i saw something about the anthrocon in a book


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 29, 2011)

I found a furry artist that I liked back when I was like...12. At the time I didn't know what furry was. And I joined a furry forum. My parents found out it was furries and wouldn't let me go back to the site.

Then back in May my friend posted a link to her fA account so I made my current one. I had an older one, but I forgot I had it and now I regret not using it because I don't like the name Nightfire much anymore.


----------



## Idlewild (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sure that I'm not alone in that I've always had a fascination with anthropomorphic animals. Disney will do that to a kid, haha! 

I learned about the fandom in high school, but thought it was kind of weird so I wasn't active. I just looked up wikipedia articles and media stories. It wasn't until freshman year of college that I became interested in actively joining and attending conventions. So I attended my first fur meet, came up with a fursona a week or two later and now here I am.


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 29, 2011)

I got into furries quite a long time ago. My brother and sister had furry characters on this game (I dunno which game anymore) and I thought it was really cool. I was scared to actually participate cause of how many people _hate _furries. Just recently though (Couple years) I got on FA and that's it really all that happened.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 1, 2011)

iv'e drawn, sculpted, and... arted (XD) all my life, and I always had furries in my art (I actually refused to put humans in my art when I was a little kid X3) whether they just talked, or had human emotions, or were true "anthropomorophics" I always had furries. I just found a name for them about two years, lurked around forums for a while, and finally joined the fandom ^.^


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 1, 2011)

I was innocently browsing UrbanDictionary as a preteen back when they still had their Wall feature and someone posted "I want to yiff you =^_^=", so I looked up 'yiff', found a picture of lesbian anthropomorphic yoshis going at it, and that was the end of my childhood.


----------



## Vega (Oct 1, 2011)

I just stumbled upon some yiff pictures while browsing the web when I was in 8th/9th grade, maybe even earlier than that but soon after I found those pictures, I found yiffstar(now known as sofurry).  I was 16 when I found that site.


----------



## Sar (Oct 1, 2011)

Pokemon. I loved it when I was young and I also loved and wished animals could do human-like actions like talk and ride a bike etc. By 2009 I found out there was a name for this collective intrest.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 1, 2011)

por..........



TreacleFox said:


> inb4 because of porn.



fuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........


----------



## Neuron (Oct 1, 2011)

I always drew and loved animals as a kid. Always pretended I was one, wore tails and ears and shit. Liked pokemon and digimon.

Then I got really into anime and I think my furry introduction mostly had to do with catgirls. I was one of those "catgirls" and refused to become a furry for a long time because it seemed so universally hated. Also when I found some of the porn around 13 that was kinda scary.

But in my teens I went full furry. I think it was Encyclopedia Dramatica that introduced me to this particular site, crazily enough.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 1, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Pokemon. I loved it when I was young and I also loved and wished animals could do human-like actions like talk and ride a bike etc. By 2009 I found out there was a name for this collective intrest.



pokemon was amazing back in the day(i still love the originals). i remember i use to think i was badass as a little kid cause i was the only one i knew of in my town with an ultra rare japanese team rocket 3-attack Mewtwo. those were the days....


----------



## theFluffyKitteh (Oct 2, 2011)

My friend said I talked like a furry, i asked what that was, I just kept at it, and I still didn't understand it..then all of a sudden I made an account and realized, just how awesome the stuff on here was. And so I was off failing at drawing and looking at others  Real fun stuff.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 2, 2011)

theFluffyKitteh said:


> My friend said I talked like a furry, i asked what that was, I just kept at it, and I still didn't understand it..then all of a sudden I made an account and realized, just how awesome the stuff on here was. And so I was off failing at drawing and looking at others  Real fun stuff.


How exactly do you talk like a furry?
OT: My introduction was probably...Sonic I guess?


----------



## Piroshki (Oct 2, 2011)

Always liked 'em, started playing Second Life where I found out there was a word for it, and that was the end of my life.


----------



## Vega (Oct 2, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> How exactly do you talk like a furry?
> OT: My introduction was probably...Sonic I guess?



Oh if we're talking about shows, then I guess either Thundercats, TNMT, or SWAT Cats got me into furries.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

How did I discover furry? Hmm well, I guess it began with porn then yaio then furry then when I discovered the artistic side of furry and I joined the fandom. So yeah, umm not exactly proud of the history.


lmao just kidding, you didn't actually believe that right? 


Really, I was looking at various webcomics desperately hoping for something new and not boring. It was around this time (14 years old) that I pretty much new I was bi (and no I was not one of those overdramatic "oh I don't know who I am or what I like" bisexuals). I accidentally discovered a link to Furpiled while looking for new webcomics, it was a really good comic despite the fact that all the characters seem to have a very IM GAY AND IN YOUR FACE attitude. Then I eventually found the rest of the fandom, and here I am. So yeah, my story is kinda boring.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 2, 2011)

I guess it started with all the games and cartoons I would watch. Sonic being my most favorite. I would always be jealous of the characters because they had tails, and I wanted one so badly. I would imagine that I had one a lot, which I guess is a bit wierd. When I turned maybe 13 I had found some furry porn on the interwebs. I actually never looked at regular porn and still don't now. That started about 8 years ago. But it wasn't untill about a year ago that I started getting into the fandom. It took a friend to really get me into it. He introduced me to FA and now I'm hooked. I'm even trying to draw some characters myself now.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> <insert witty necro joke>



Again...really? Ok this has to be for a record or something...


----------



## Billythe44th (Oct 4, 2011)

Came for the porn.

Stayed when I discovered the clean art could be a lot better, and most of the members of the community were not sexual deviants or butthurt psychos. Once I matured a little bit and put both hands on the keyboard, the rest is history.


----------



## soundfox (Oct 4, 2011)

Since I was a mere cub I had the hugest biased towards cartoon with anthros and never really had much interest in the human biology.
My favorite movie (which still stands strong) of all time was Balto and quite honestly the rest is history.
As for the fandom, I came across yiff lookin for porn, but ended up realizing myself as a furry. How typical right?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had seen some Rule34 on non-human characters that I did think was pretty hot, Digimon being a prime example. But of course that's just rule34, not entirely a furry-exclusive concept. Later however a friend showed me some anthro-specific porn and then found out about 'the fandom' upon searching for more and what would make someone draw a hot bodied animal-human-hybrid with a thick ***** **** that's just begging to **** **** alongside a ****** with a fox about to ******* **** while a torrent of ****** **** ***** onto a spatula.

And now I'm in it for life. Take that how you will.


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

25 years ago when i was 4 when i watched the Star Trek Animated show on Nick and it was that babe M'ress who was a Caitlain cat-like alien as i developed a crush on her, it was her with Cleo from Heathcliff and Cheetara from Thundercats all made me hooked into catgirls. Then when i was 7 i watched Robin Hood (Disney) and The Elm chanted Forest as i was in love with the two fox chicks from those movies, i became a furry since then.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 7, 2011)

Please stop posting in this thread. It died peacefully, but then someone used black magic to bring it back.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 7, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Please stop posting in this thread. It died peacefully, but then someone used black magic to bring it back.



You're posting in a thread, to tell people to stop posting in a thread you yourself have just posted in.

Makes sense.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 7, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You're posting in a thread, to tell people to stop posting in a thread you yourself have just posted in.
> 
> Makes sense.



You just blew my mind. But seriously, this thread was necroed so I don't see why it's still open.

To make this seem more relevant here's my intro: looked up star trek animated series on wikipedia, wanted to see what the cat people looked like, found wikifur. Then I was a furry.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Oct 7, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> You just blew my mind. But seriously, this thread was necroed so I don't see why it's still open.
> 
> To make this seem more relevant here's my intro: looked up star trek animated series on wikipedia, wanted to see what the cat people looked like, found wikifur. Then I was a furry.



Because the moderators suck at their job, I have noticed they seem to just pick and choose what necro'd threads get locked.

I also looked at the dates, not much a necro imo.


----------



## Cearulwolf (Oct 23, 2011)

I met a friend who was a furry, and then I saw the art...the rest is history, lol


----------



## iFurryLuv (Oct 23, 2011)

one of my friends came back from FurCon (he moved now... sad face)  with a picture and i thought it was cool so i looked it up and the rest is gravy...


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Somehow came across this webcomic, and liked it. Looked on the user profile of the guy who made it, and saw the term for the first time. From there the interest gradually grew, started reading more webcomics and stuff, then finally joined Furtopia (and now, FAF).


----------



## Saiko (Oct 24, 2011)

Oddly enough, my introduction to furries was also my intro to Bad Dragon. >.>

Five months later, I joined the fandom.

Don't judge me! :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 24, 2011)

*checks to see if necro*
Damn.


Well I finally managed to remember what got me into the furry fandom.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crescent_Moon_(manga)


----------



## Mr. Warper (Oct 25, 2011)

Fanart... I was only a boy! But then puberty kicked and I started to become okay with it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 25, 2011)

To make fun of people and hit on possibly sexually over-driven/deviant women? 

God times have changed. I hardly even have a sex-drive now.


----------



## Melzi (Oct 26, 2011)

How I got into the fandom...
Shrooms.
Discover Furcadia.
Check out this stupid game.
Be addicted to this stupid game.
Find FA and poison it with my shitty doodles.
Meet a gay guy for coffee.
Go to FWA.
Life over.


----------



## Azure (Oct 26, 2011)

Melzi said:


> How I got into the fandom...
> Shrooms.
> Discover Furcadia.
> Check out this stupid game.
> ...


Whoopsie?


----------



## Melzi (Oct 27, 2011)

Azure said:


> Whoopsie?



Little bit.. 
Not the shrooms though.. That was amusing.


----------



## Piroshki (Oct 27, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *checks to see if necro*
> Damn.
> 
> 
> ...



Technically this thread's already been necroed twice, once on page 13, and again on page 14.


----------



## israfur (Oct 27, 2011)

-Being an animal caught my attention
-Anthros are cool IMO
-I liked the idea of making characters


Not too complicating really :3


----------



## thewall (Oct 27, 2011)

For me it was a mormon furry webcomic called Furry Experience and cartoons by Tirrel.


----------



## Ulma (Oct 28, 2011)

Ever since I was little I loved dragons 
I was a little fantasy die hard.

Still am!


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 28, 2011)

I was pretty much raised by furries in the sense that my first online communities were furry communities

I've never considered myself a furry, but I've come to like a lot of things about the fandom, possibly due to being pervert


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 28, 2011)

I need to go ahead and just write myself a Word doc about the subject because:
1) Me telling that story takes up about 1-2 paragraphs
2) Pretty much every time I come into The Den there's one of these fucking topics sitting on the front page which I haven't replied to (I don't come here that often)

Mods: Can we just go ahead and make one of these threads a sticky? Seems like a common enough subject that we should just go ahead and pin it up on the front page. -v-


----------



## ZerX (Oct 28, 2011)

I must have seen the word: "furry" and didn't have an idea what or who a furry is so I googled it. I always google stuff that I don't know anything about.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 28, 2011)

The art of trolling


----------



## batgirl567 (Oct 28, 2011)

I had seen it before, but I didn't know it what it was for a while and then I met someone that works at the furry cons and then he described it to me and I was hooked.


----------



## GingerM (Oct 29, 2011)

One word: Chakats


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

I joined out of pure boredom.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 29, 2011)

The Guinness book of world records 2008. The record for the largest Furry fan club had a picture of 7 people in fursuits.


----------



## Razorscab (Nov 1, 2011)

I always had a love for anthropomorphic animals in cartoons and movies and I loved drawing them. In about 5th grade I got the great idea to always draw myself as a wolf because I had no idea how to draw people (the beginnings of my fursona). At about age 14 I joined DA to post my art and found more artists with fursonas and thought "Holy crap, I'm not the only person who does that and I'm not a freak!" I never really identified myself as a furry until about 2 years ago though.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 1, 2011)

50% furry 50% human what does that make me?

A FKIN WEREWULF!


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 2, 2011)

Gained an interest in the fandom after reading some fursona stories I found through a google search I think. It's sort of blurry now.


----------



## mizukiechann (Nov 12, 2011)

*was always into drawing animal/humands, i started on gaia at one piont and seached on youtube and found furries. i felt so warm inside and had to just become one, i met my first furry at ax2 and from that piont on it was a dead set path into my life. hehe*


----------



## forestlover (Nov 12, 2011)

I was a furry before I could remember. Then puberty came about.


----------



## DKitty (Nov 12, 2011)

Pokemon, Digimon, Tokyo Mew Mew, Ouka from .hack//Twilight, & Tabby from .hack//ROOTS.


----------



## nurematsu (Nov 12, 2011)

Started with the Transformation Stories Archive, then a little bit of yiffstar


----------



## shy_dash (Nov 14, 2011)

I've liked anthro stuff as long as I can remember. Mainly Disney films were my gateway, which led me to find more from there once I first discovered the internet.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 14, 2011)

First searched bipedal animals and anthro animals in Google. Then I found and searched through stuff on VCL, found FA, created a number of 'sonas, and now I am a funky 'munk.


----------



## shteev (Nov 15, 2011)

A friend of mine introduced me to the Fandom, and before I could even think about it I was attached to it, almost like someone coated me in Super Glue and threw me into the Internet.
And then BAM.
Furry.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Nov 16, 2011)

Ever since I got really bored in elementary school and found a book of  Greek myths I have been hooked on the concept of anthropomorphism.  (I  was an extremely avid reader and I wanted to find a book that would last  more than an hour in my hands.  So I read the Odyssey.  As to why it  was in an elementary school library I have not a clue.)  In any case I  read the chapter of Circe's Island and it intrigued me.  Later I read  some Choose Your Own Adventure books and almost every ending I ever got  on my first few run-throughs of them ended in an animal transformation.  Years later I started playing Dungeons and Dragons and my first decent  character was a transmutation specialist.  The campaign ended with him  polymorphing himself into a dragon and devouring the end boss.  

I  discovered the fandom two years ago after hearing a bunch of references  to furries on a role playing game.  Not knowing what the hell they were  talking about I did a lot of independent research and just recently  came to the conclusion that I might just fit in here.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I always wanted to be an animal. So I eventually started drawing and writing about anthromorphic animals. As I got older I started thinking about them having sex and bam I'm a fucking furry


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2012)

this aired the night of my 13th birthday. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq9vXg9wSmE i hated the perversion so itrolled peeps in the fandom for a while. then i discovered tojo. then i discovered narse. got caught pawing off to a laughable mudkip pokemorph pic and admitted to myself i had become one. told my gf about the fandom and she looked into it properly. then showed me the nonsexual side of it. then she convinced me to join FA with her and i've only been getting prouder ever since. nobody else in my district knows about the fandom so i've become a good furry pr.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

Consider yourself lucky she didn't dump you. I told my parents that was a furry at 16 and it was as if they disowned me


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 23, 2012)

i always liked them cartoon aminals
then 4channed and saw dem pr0ns and was all like eeeewww...*save*
then i saw fursuits and was all like ooOOOoo i wanna make one
then i internetted and discovered puppy play and was like i dig it, but i no like bdsm
then i found FA and was like yea ok
then i realized it wasn't just porn and obnoxious naruto headband wearing highschoolers and was all like ima furry


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 23, 2012)

It is against the rules to post in a thread which has been inactive for a month or longer.

Closed.


----------

